# 676whp 1.8t



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

_UPDATE: VIDEO_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZvBBrzIK10









Preliminary results with the newest setup. Car has more, stopped there cause we were happy with the numbers. See you guys at Show n' Go.
Big thanks go out to:
Kevin "Lugnuts Tuning" Black http://www.lugnutstuning.com - tune, there is NO car without the tune, no matter how good your parts are.
Bob Quindazzi (QED) http://www.QEDpower.com - cylinder head
Arnold (Pag Parts) http://www.PagParts.com - turbo and years of flawless transactions
Miller and Tom http://www.NRGTechRacing.com for the dyno and video




_Modified by EdsGTI at 7:37 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

Video of the run coming soon!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (dmonitto)*

Ed, your making the rest of the forum look bad now


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (cincyTT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any specs avaiable to the masses


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy ****, that's awesome. Pic isn't working for me btw. Can't wait to see some vids =P


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (TheMunky)*

which pic?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

new winner in the massive intercooler award.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (cincyTT)*

Gotta resize the pics


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

WOW nice sht Ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x676








you tracking it at show n go?
def would like to know some specs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*

nice numbers. which turbo?


----------



## betozoom (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn, nice..... setup please, turbo???? congrats Eds...


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_which pic?

Hmm I guess you edited a previous post? It said "here's an engine pic"


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (TheMunky)*

Ok some resized shots.
Engine bay, turbo bolted up to new manifold for some fab work (will have completed pics asap):








600 HP core? Not gonna cut it, Precision 825HP 









Firewire cable has gone missing, so video will be up shortly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

which valve cover is that.. AGN? looks alot cleaner than the stock one not having that retarded hump in it.


----------



## Dubbinfast (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

Stock crank? internals? Turbo? Software?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Dubbinfast)*

wow ed thats insane. Way to step it up


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Dubbinfast)*

Turbo is a T3/T4 ball bearing unit. Ill release specs after show and go.
Equal length tubular manifold - by me
tial 44wg
tial 50mm bov
2.5" charge piping on the hot side - by me
precision 825hp core
3" cold side charge piping- me

Stock crank
Pauter rods
Mahle motorsports pistons
*stock head bolts
stock head gaskets*
QED CNC ported cylinder head
ferrea exhaust valves
stock intakes
rosten retainers
cat springs
cat 3652 cast camshafts

autronic sm4
1000cc injectors (maxed @ 95% duty with 58psi base)
a1000 pump
a1000 regulator
fuel cell
02m trans
south bend stage V six puck clucth
unorthodox flywheel
LSD
stock axles

Car is a blast with the boost turned down to 25psi the car rapes the tires off the pavement from a roll on in 1, 2, 3, 4...i didnt try in 5th...the rest were ridiculous enough

Once we made 58Xwhp the car was blowing the tires off the rollers. We had to use VHT and have 4 guys stand on the rockers to keep the car on the dyno.
Boost was under 40psi, although once we change a few things, we still had more compressor in it.
I built everything on the car in 2-3 days start to finish, started the car, idled it for about 35 seconds, drove it to the dyno made 676whp and drove it home.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh and every dyno pass we revved the car to at least 8500rpm, we did about 8-10 passes, only 1 was under 500whp.
We had at least five 600+whp pulls on the car
One i slipped the limiter to 8750 and it just did it so after show and go im slipping it up to 9000 and am gonna see whats up.
T3 .82 turbine FTMTW.


----------



## jijohans (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

With the SM4 do you use the stock crank sensor and cam sensor?
What coils? Coil drivers?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (jijohans)*

yes and yes, and stock coils, stock ignition.


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

Good job, Ed. What ET are you shooting for?
On a side note, your set-up is very different from what I have seen it when it was sitting at EPL.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

Well done... thumbs up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

Booya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t ([email protected])*

Great job


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

Dizamn. Way to go Ed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Boostin20v)*








Get the sawzall and fit some 12" wide slicks on there. 
That things a monster


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (20V1.8Tnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V1.8Tnut* »_Good job, Ed. What ET are you shooting for?
On a side note, your set-up is very different from what I have seen it when it was sitting at EPL.


id love to see mid 10's, although i wish i had two fuel pumps or some 1200cc injectors since we were at mid 90% duty with a 55psi base.
The car is a ton of fun, i drove it there after it was idling for literally 30 seconds, and drove it home @ 25psi. The car rapes 4th gear hard.
I re did the entire setup, joe made the original post and didnt put up the pics. I made all of the intercooler piping, the turbo manifold, downpipe, wastegate dump, lines, etc this week (from tuesday till last night)
So it was a rush but the car pulls and sounds like missle.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*








oh....my...god...


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*








Good god. Nicely done!


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

that's ****ing sick
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*

F-in crazy


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

Congratulations, that's insane!!!


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (WOB-SH573)*

wow congratz


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck at Show 'n' Go


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (H2oVento)*

looks like im definitely going to show and go now.
Congrats ed...ill look for ya in the pits. 
Good luck.
anybody know if Patty Cakes is coming out?


_Modified by Midnight_1.8T at 2:08 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Midnight_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midnight_1.8T* »_looks like im definitely going to show and go now.
Congrats ed...ill look for ya in the pits. 
Good luck.
anybody know if Patty Cakes is coming out?

_Modified by Midnight_1.8T at 2:08 PM 10-19-2007_


i was emailing pat back and forth last week, i know he needed some stuff and if you see this pat and need anything hit me up.
If anyone has a spare 02m tranny they want to sell @ sng im down, i would like to have a spare lol.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

sweet jesus!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (syktek)*

Awesome man congrats..
Wish I could make it up to show n go, its my mom birthday so I was trying to find last minute flights for the show and to see her but they were just too much.
just make sure there is good video.. and I'm coming for a ride over thanks giving


----------



## Better Thomas (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheOutsider (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Better Thomas)*

Nice set up and great numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (TheOutsider)*

Now my car has to make 700whp ed... sucks for you haha!


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (TheOutsider)*

damn kid. your car has come a long way from seeing that car b4 going to class every day. keep it up ed
ok now iam going to show n go.......


----------



## 2.0wnedyou (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fourthchirpin)*

congrats on the numbers ed...thats insane!....thats a big move for vw hp #'s


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (2.0wnedyou)*

Guuuulp........









I hate you in a good way!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (MY05GLI)*

truly sick. and to do it on a T3/T4, I want specs!!! I was thinking it was a 40R.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (DarkSideGTI)*

its bigger then a gt35r, and makes like 20hp less then a 4088r. I dont want to do a T4 on this car yet, and why should I 675whp on a T3 .82 housing.


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

very nice congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (mmmmarquez)*

this on full c16 or a mix?


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (zerb)*

c16 obviously


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Damn....that's impressive.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*

we made the first 2 hits (460, 500)on mix - Joey said "its still on pump", whoops







... but the "pump" was half blue so its OK


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Geez...I dont' even want my 30r anymore....


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_c16 obviously

well i guess it wasnt that obvious which is why i asked...


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (zerb)*








I'm pretty much jealous.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (zerb)*

the 500+whp runs were straight C16, we fully drained the cell till it was a slow drip.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_
well i guess it wasnt that obvious which is why i asked...

I hear ya, I just dont know any cars making that kinda power on like 110 or so octane... when you push it like that, you run the good stuff


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_the 500+whp runs were straight C16, we fully drained the cell till it was a slow drip.

insane #s. congrats & and nice fab work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what kind of pump#s are you laying down for southern state duty?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (petesell)*

we didn't have time to run on straight pump, and it would be a good idea if the car didn't go out on the street for a while.....


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (petesell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petesell* »_
insane #s. congrats & and nice fab work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what kind of pump#s are you laying down for southern state duty?

oh wait till you see the actual fab pics of it done. We didnt take any apparently, i only took them on my blackberry. Ill take some shots later.
We didnt really tune a pump gas file, ill probably run 20psi and from where we were that was mid 400's. I could run the car @ 450 on pump without even going nuts.


----------



## chitowndubsta (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Midnight_1.8T)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*

the blue stuff is the sh/t, lol. there is higher i believe too...something crazy like above 120 i think, ive seen it at the local bike shops. what you need now ed is one of these... 
http://www.magnumjetsports.com/


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (zerb)*

NOICE! Congrats.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (JettaDude101)*

Very Impressive!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Larry Appleton)*

I was hoping for 700 but i guess this do







.....







congrats bra!!!


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PAULITO)*

Not now chief, I'm in the ****ing zone


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*

nice numbers ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t ([email protected])*

'technically' how many ponies are needed to run a 10.xx...didnt USP's gti do it with a 35r? i realize that this isnt the point of this post, but just curious...


----------



## steve(nostt) (Jan 13, 2004)

stock crank,wow good to know they are strong!


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (QuaTTro2.8)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (polskigti4)*

sweet


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (IAmTheNacho)*

Good job guys good luck at Show & Go


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_c16 obviously

C16? I'm ****ing showering that s**t.


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (TSTARKZ123)*

Video tonight, got to find the Firewire cable then its a wrap


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (dmonitto)*

I wasn't gonna go to show and go but I'm thinking that decision over. Congrats on the car. It's always good to see progression. Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_Video tonight, got to find the Firewire cable then its a wrap

hurry the hell up.lol
ed, its funny, i remember when we were sitting in the shop talking about this setup. glad to see it worked out and it def made some good ass power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Type S)*

You know something... the more I look at this thing I dont like it.
Look at the power delivery... there is ZERO torque/HP below 5500rpm. The usable powerband is only good from about 6600rpm to 8500rpm... Maybe if you had more rpms then it would be worth it but eh, I dont like it. 
I did some equations since I'm uber smart and graduated from MIT with a degree in everything:
Balls + Big Turbo = Lame power band and un-VWvortex approved.
Wak http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
My turbo is better than yours
F this thread
I'm overnighting parts from japan just to be cool
I need 2 of the big ones...
Faster than you pal, Ferrari










_Modified by FrankiEBoneZ at 2:40 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_You know something... the more I look at this thing I dont like it.
Look at the power delivery... there is ZERO torque/HP below 5500rpm. The usable powerband is only good from about 6600rpm to 8500rpm... Maybe if you had more rpms then it would be worth it but eh, I dont like it. 
I did some equations since I'm uber smart and graduated from MIT with a degree in everything:
Balls + Big Turbo = Lame power band and un-VWvortex approved.
Wak http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
My turbo is better than yours
F this thread
I'm overnighting parts from japan just to be cool
I need 2 of the big ones...
Faster than you pal, Ferrari









_Modified by FrankiEBoneZ at 2:40 PM 10-19-2007_

wow frankie, wow..............lol


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

you forgot the baby powder...


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_You know something... the more I look at this thing I dont like it.
Look at the power delivery... there is ZERO torque/HP below 5500rpm. The usable powerband is only good from about 6600rpm to 8500rpm... Maybe if you had more rpms then it would be worth it but eh, I dont like it. 
I did some equations since I'm uber smart and graduated from MIT with a degree in everything:
Balls + Big Turbo = Lame power band and un-VWvortex approved.
Wak http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
My turbo is better than yours
F this thread
I'm overnighting parts from japan just to be cool
I need 2 of the big ones...
Faster than you pal, Ferrari










My head is spinning.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

shift @ 8500, go back to 6800. Sound like 600+whp straight through the power band, dont be a weiner frank


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_shift @ 8500, go back to 6800. Sound like 600+whp straight through the power band, dont be a weiner frank









****s ****in lame... I'm coming down I wanna see the video and I'm bored haha


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_dont be a *stoner* frank


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

Video isn't here Frank, I'll have it tonight... Cars gonna be a beast.


_Modified by dmonitto at 2:57 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (dmonitto)*

congratulations....
perfect of example of quality parts, tuning and patience i'm sure.
great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
look forward to seeing your results at sng.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_never be below 600WHP on the track... 

No letting off after the end of the strip = bad.


----------



## 02MkivVr6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Vid please!!!!


----------



## shmuel-gti (Aug 18, 2005)

****ing crazy....
the 676 hp is max boost for this turbo or there is some more power to squeze??



_Modified by shmuel-gti at 12:09 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_Oh and every dyno pass we revved the car to at least 8500rpm, we did about 8-10 passes, only 1 was under 500whp.
We had at least five 600+whp pulls on the car
One i slipped the limiter to 8750 and it just did it so after show and go im slipping it up to 9000 and am gonna see whats up.
T3 .82 turbine FTMTW.

solid lifters?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
I hear ya, I just dont know any cars making that kinda power on like 110 or so octane... when you push it like that, you run the good stuff









Actually, a lot of guys i know making 800+ whp swear by this local brand of 112, over c16... So much so that they'll haul it across the country with them to races. They claim they make more power on it, which may or may not be true, c16 does burn pretty slow. 
Sick power Ed... That spoolup has me a *little* bit worried about this .83 T4 that iv'e got bolted to mine, but who knows. Only one way to find out.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_Video isn't here Frank, I'll have it tonight... Cars gonna be a beast.


What do you know you intercooler stealer


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Ed...what you gonna do with your old core???? Wanna sell? I don't think my O.CT is cutting it.


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

Sorry Anthony, that little guys on my car


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_Sorry Anthony, that little guys on my car









hence above post by me...


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

where the hell have i been....


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

nice.


----------



## Tekron (Apr 21, 2006)

congrats, I don't understand this, at all, but congrats on the numbers, they're impressive.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Tekron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tekron* »_
congrats, I don't understand this, at all, but congrats on the numbers, they're impressive.

X2







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tekron (Apr 21, 2006)

it's just too much power to the front wheels for me haha.
I like 30-35MPG highway in my 146k VR haha
but that much hp out of the 1.8 is insane


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (shmuel-gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shmuel-gti* »_****ing crazy....
the 676 hp is max boost for this turbo or there is some more power to squeze??
_Modified by shmuel-gti at 12:09 PM 10-19-2007_

a good bit more power can be had, ill let ed fully answer this one


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Type S)*

awesome numbers
see you guys tonight


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_dont be a *stoner* frank

I quit that stuff a long time ago man







No more stoner Frank


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
Actually, a lot of guys i know making 800+ whp swear by this local brand of 112, over c16... So much so that they'll haul it across the country with them to races. They claim they make more power on it, which may or may not be true, c16 does burn pretty slow. 
Sick power Ed... That spoolup has me a *little* bit worried about this .83 T4 that iv'e got bolted to mine, but who knows. Only one way to find out.










I dont know one guy pushing big power outta any car local that doesnt run C16... whether it be VW, Honda, Mitsu, Subaru, Toyota, anything. You guys must have special 112 there.


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (steve(nostt))*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve(nostt)* »_stock crank,wow good to know they are strong!


yea....never hurts to know the crank can withstand 650+whp from the factory.
heII that means its over 700 at the crank. that's always nice for a stock piece.

Hey ed...shoot me a pm with your number so i can get ahold of you at show n go.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (Midnight_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midnight_1.8T* »_

yea....never hurts to know the crank can withstand 650+whp from the factory.
heII that means its over 700 at the crank. that's always nice for a stock piece.

Hey ed...shoot me a pm with your number so i can get ahold of you at show n go.

Its easy, just walk over the most badass MK4 in the pits, that will be him.


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

do you really think you'll gain anything power wise raising the rev limiter? it stops rising a ways before its current readline.
either way great dyno pull. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billy mitchell* »_do you really think you'll gain anything power wise raising the rev limiter? it stops rising a ways before its current readline.
either way great dyno pull. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I would say no, but it will be easier to keep the turbo lag to a minimum shifting by bumping the limiter up.
You should know that


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (billy mitchell)*

659.98 at 7500RPM
664.09 at 8000RPM
665.93 at 8500RPM
I don't see the power dropping?


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
I would say no, but it will be easier to keep the turbo lag to a minimum shifting by bumping the limiter up.
You should know that









no ed made it seem like he'd turn it up to find more power is all.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billy mitchell* »_do you really think you'll gain anything power wise raising the rev limiter? it stops rising a ways before its current readline.
either way great dyno pull. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

he may not gain power, but he will gain in power band. you know this. 
looks good eddie. looks like we have similar set-ups. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, get at me on aim. coil related. 


_Modified by mirror at 2:22 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

Nicely done sir.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (bobqzzi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now to the strip ? 9's ?


----------



## stockmotor. (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (zerb)*

Great numbers especially for a VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_'technically' how many ponies are needed to run a 10.xx.....

To run 10.992, you need about 510whp. 
676whp in the same car should be good for 10.007
5 more whp will get you inda 9's


----------



## mark hamill (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
Its easy, just walk over the most badass MK4 in the pits, that will be him.

the only pic ever takin of him...


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (mark hamill)*

hahaha 
winning's winning...


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (stockmotor.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stockmotor.* »_Great numbers especially for a VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To run 10.992, you need about 510whp. 
676whp in the same car should be good for 10.007
5 more whp will get you inda 9's 



i think you have forgotton about weight. 700whp is well into the 9's with a 2500# car. the turbo he is running is a solid 9 second turbo. even with 24.5" slicks. hell, ed's tuner kevin was running 9's with 550ish whp. 


_Modified by mirror at 3:09 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## stockmotor. (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
i think you have forgotton about weight. 700whp is well into the 9's with a 2500# car. the turbo he is running is a solid 9 second turbo. even with 24.5" slicks. hell, ed's tuner kevin was running 9's with 550ish whp. 


Are you talking from a personal experience? 
2500# car 550whp and 9's


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Is that a Steve Soeder dyno.....LOL
Good ish.
I wasn't going to go to show_n_go, but I will be there to see a new record set.
This car should set a new record http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Audi4u at 6:41 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (stockmotor.)*

I have used this calculator in the past and it seems to be accurate.
http://www.turbofast.com.au/Drag.html
according that that a 2500# car with 500whp will be right at [email protected] on a perfect run


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
i think you have forgotton about weight. 700whp is well into the 9's with a 2500# car. the turbo he is running is a solid 9 second turbo. even with 24.5" slicks. hell, ed's tuner kevin was running 9's with 550ish whp. 


Yea but i think at you are forgetting that 700whp will never get gain traction


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
Yea but i think at you are forgetting that 700whp will never get gain traction 

i think you have forgotton he isn't running meXX either. it's called staged boost, and 700whp WILL plant. you don't run 700whp from a dig in a fwd.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
Yea but i think at you are forgetting that 700whp will never get gain traction 

with the correct susp., tire, and chassis it should


----------



## TRTLspd (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (stockmotor.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
i think you have forgotton about weight. 700whp is well into the 9's with a 2500# car. the turbo he is running is a solid 9 second turbo. even with 24.5" slicks. hell, ed's tuner kevin was running 9's with 550ish whp. 



_Quote, originally posted by *stockmotor.* »_
Are you talking from a personal experience? 
2500# car 550whp and 9's









i love it when people put words in others' mouths... Where in the quote you took does it say that Kevin ran 9's @ 550whp with a 2500# car? It merely says he ran that much with 550ish whp. that's it.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*

looks good 
nice work........you plan to go solid lifter??


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (stockmotor.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stockmotor.* »_
Are you talking from a personal experience? 
2500# car 550whp and 9's









i don't think kevins car weighed 2500#. you would have to ask him, but i want to say ~2100.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
i think you have forgotton he isn't running meXX either. it's called staged boost, and 700whp WILL plant. you don't run 700whp from a dig in a fwd. 

now that i think about it, its not torquey enough and too lagish to spin the whole track, he will just spin at the end of most shifts since thats where most of his power is


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
now that i think about it, its not torquey enough and too lagish to spin the whole track, he will just spin at the end of most shifts since thats where most of his power is

Hm I wonder how AMS spins all 4 slicks at some tracks with a bigger turbo.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (mirror)*

I thought this was a joke...you ****er
Good job bud!Looks like the race is on sucka!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Wizard-of-OD)*

just saw the graph on elitedubs. wow.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (inivid)*

Video posted on page 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
now that i think about it, its not torquey enough and too lagish to spin the whole track, he will just spin at the end of most shifts since thats where most of his power is


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
Yea but i think at you are forgetting that 700whp will never get gain traction 


No. 
First its not enough tq to make power till the end, now its too much power and will spin....









make up your mind on what were doing wrong


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
Yea but i think at you are forgetting that 700whp will never get gain traction 

go tell that to the honda guys that have been doing it for year


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
No. 
First its not enough tq to make power till the end, now its too much power and will spin....








make up your mind on what were doing wrong 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*

t3 t67?
could you have done this with a .82 35r


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*

who said that was the turbo? and gt35r's wont make over 650whp. Most make like 630whp max.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_*who said that was the turbo*? and gt35r's wont make over 650whp. Most make like 630whp max.

Its called taking the words from the horses mouth.








Take a guess...nope thats not it
Take another guess....nope thats not it either
OK SO IT MUST BE THIS....nope
your a liar...ok?
FWIW GT3582R's would be out of breath trying to get 650whp...


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Wizard-of-OD)*

its not a gt35r. Its not a T3/T67 either.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

i was just guessing t3t67 HO ......just my guess








sooo... you plan on solid lifters?
32psi .82 35r 690whp so... what about that?


















_Modified by spoolin turbo s at 8:29 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*

nope, rev em until they pop, im gonna test the hydros after sng


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

t3/gt40


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*

no.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

was this open downpipe or through the 2.5 exhaust still






















hmm im stumped on the turbo unless your lying


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Vanilla Ice)*

To quote your video:
"Well it's still a volkswagen..."


----------



## liqidvenom (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (TSTARKZ123)*

please tony....you would need a car worthy of c16 to shower in it.

i'm still intrested in this build


_Modified by liqidvenom at 5:54 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*

3" downpipe ended 2" after the subframe.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_i was just guessing t3t67 HO ......just my guess








sooo... you plan on solid lifters?
32psi .82 35r 690whp so... what about that?

















_Modified by spoolin turbo s at 8:29 PM 10-19-2007_

dynapacks read high.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

i was just saying a 35r could do close to 700 on a dyno


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_i was just saying a 35r could do close to 700 on a dyno

its a low 600whp turbo how can it do 700


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_its a low 600whp turbo how can it do 700









you tell me you see the graph


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*

anyone can post up a random ass picture.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Vanilla Ice)*

that dyno is from one of full-race 's cars


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_no.

Eddie, that powerband doesn't hide what it is lol.
Good job though, keep 'em guessing.


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_that dyno is from one of full-race 's cars


ok and?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

Turbo is:
T3/T67 HO DBB
.82 T3
.70 HKS style anti surge compressor housing

told u it wasnt a t3/t67, its an ho, dbb


----------



## B.C.F.C. (Oct 20, 2007)

There is not enough fuel to support your HP claim.
Get new injector size because you are running 58 lb fuel pressure.
Squire Root of the New fuel pressure divide by old pressure = 1.154
Therefore new injector size = 1000 x 1.154 = 1154 cc
Convert cc to LB = 1154 divided by 10.5 = 110 lb injector
Calculation to get the fly wheel HP a 110 LB injector will support.
(Injector size x duty cycle) divided by B.S.F.C
= (110 x 0.95) / 0.06
= 104.5 /0.6
= 174.16 Flywheel HP per injector
= 696 FWHP for four injector
Assume an 18% drive train loss.
= 696 x 0.82
= 571 WHP max possible on a 1000 cc injector @ 58 LB base pressure and 95% duty cycle. 
The higher the HP reading the greater the inaccuracy on a Dyno Jet. Read March 2006 Hot Rod Magazine from page 80.


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

nice vid, who was that in the background "still a f'n vw", tom?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (B.C.F.C.)*

<~~~~~~~ grabs popcorn and keeps an eye out...


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (B.C.F.C.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.C.F.C.* »_There is not enough fuel to support your HP claim.
Get new injector size because you are running 58 lb fuel pressure.
Squire Root of the New fuel pressure divide by old pressure = 1.154
Therefore new injector size = 1000 x 1.154 = 1154 cc
Convert cc to LB = 1154 divided by 10.5 = 110 lb injector
Calculation to get the fly wheel HP a 110 LB injector will support.
(Injector size x duty cycle) divided by B.S.F.C
= (110 x 0.95) / 0.06
= 104.5 /0.6
= 174.16 Flywheel HP per injector
= 696 FWHP for four injector
Assume an 18% drive train loss.
= 696 x 0.82
= 571 WHP max possible on a 1000 cc injector @ 58 LB base pressure and 95% duty cycle. 
The higher the HP reading the greater the inaccuracy on a Dyno Jet. Read March 2006 Hot Rod Magazine from page 80.


hmmm


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (B.C.F.C.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.C.F.C.* »_There is not enough fuel to support your HP claim.
Get new injector size because you are running 58 lb fuel pressure.
Squire Root of the New fuel pressure divide by old pressure = 1.154
Therefore new injector size = 1000 x 1.154 = 1154 cc
Convert cc to LB = 1154 divided by 10.5 = 110 lb injector
Calculation to get the fly wheel HP a 110 LB injector will support.
(Injector size x duty cycle) divided by B.S.F.C
= (110 x 0.95) / 0.06
= 104.5 /0.6
= 174.16 Flywheel HP per injector
= 696 FWHP for four injector
Assume an 18% drive train loss.
= 696 x 0.82
= 571 WHP max possible on a 1000 cc injector @ 58 LB base pressure and 95% duty cycle. 
The higher the HP reading the greater the inaccuracy on a Dyno Jet. Read March 2006 Hot Rod Magazine from page 80.


I think you may overestimate driveline losses at this power level.
But that aside you are overestimating the BSFC by quite a bit. C16 allows you to run a pretty optimum A/F ratios rather than dumping fuel to keep detonation at bay.
I made 716 FWHP on a Superflow dyno with 83lb/hr injectors @50psi base, at which point they were hitting 95% duty cycle. I don't remember the exact BSFC, but it was around .50.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1989841 gives a pretty good rundown of what is possible


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (mirror)*

my bad


_Modified by spoolin turbo s at 9:53 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*

I LOVE HATERS! 
I HATE HIGH HORSEPOWER CARS!!!
Ed do us all a favor and dont run 10s sunday bro, that would make everyone cry.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*

BCFC, I try not to get all wound up over these comments, but relly...what is the point of creating a new user name, just to bust my chops over a post about a stupid car? Do you not see the video of the car on the dyno and pans over to the screen?
Thanks Bob for interjecting. 
The BSFC as Bob has found and posted if very often less than .55 and even .5 on an efficient setup. 
Our BSFC was very low due to an aggressive (for me) tune as far as fueling goes during the last 2 runs.
And to tell you the truth the fuel pressure wasn't even being maintained at high boost, which is why we stopped the dyno session. 

And the Dynojet (mostly the tires) losses are less than 18%.
We posted this to share data and stated clearly that it is a dynojet dyno, solely for comparison to charts from other cars on dynojet dynos.
Surely you have better things to do with your time....


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

all i can say is WOW.. that is insane.. i love it


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (20thAEGti1009)*

the intrnets iz suriuz bizniz.


----------



## B.C.F.C. (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*

Just wonder why you are able to achieve a better BSFC than any body ells if it is a known fact that as RPM goes up friction and heat goes up. To overcome this you need more energy and more energy means more fuel. 
And for the guy stating he was making 716 FWHP with a 83LB injector at 50 psi …….please try and get to a real dyno. Race teams will stand in line to obtain your services if you are able to produce that kind of HP and still achieve a BSFC ratings of 0.5. 
B.S.F.C is a measure of an engine’s efficiency. It is the rate of fuel consumption divided by the power production. B.S.F.C. is measured at steady state. 
Please explain to us how you guys measured the fuel consumption and how you kept the vehicle in a steady state for at least 2 minutes if neither of the dynos mentioned here has the ability to keep the car under load at a steady state under any given RPM or load range.


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (B.C.F.C.)*

The 716FWHP was measured on an engine dyno. We did not claim to measure BSFC on our time at the dyno. We were purely running the new setup to get ready for the track on sunday. We posted these numbers because they are a major accomplishment in the 20V world. Unlike some other shady dyno's that have floated around these forums, this chart was backed up with video, and ran on a very reputable local dyno.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (B.C.F.C.)*

Perhaps you should do some research before you go spouting off about what other people have and have not done.
If you paid attention, BobQ has posted several threads about the testing he has done with a Superflow engine dyno. Which as you may or may not know is a water brake dyno that can hold an engine steady state, and also do controlled ramp rate runs.
Also BobQ ("the guy" you mention) and myself do , in fact, have race teams utilizing our services, this is what we do for a living. 
BCFC - What is your name and what have you done exactly? 
And where do you get "your" BSFC data from?
You do not need to hold an engine 100% steady (let alone for 2 minutes) to measure the brake specific fuel consumption. 
Engine dynos do it by measuring actual fuel flow and EFI calibrators do it by looking at fuel pressure and flow data.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (B.C.F.C.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.C.F.C.* »_
And for the guy stating he was making 716 FWHP with a 83LB injector at 50 psi …….please try and get to a real dyno. Race teams will stand in line to obtain your services if you are able to produce that kind of HP and still achieve a BSFC ratings of 0.5. 
B.S.F.C is a measure of an engine’s efficiency. It is the rate of fuel consumption divided by the power production. B.S.F.C. is measured at steady state. 
Please explain to us how you guys measured the fuel consumption and how you kept the vehicle in a steady state for at least 2 minutes if neither of the dynos mentioned here has the ability to keep the car under load at a steady state under any given RPM or load range.


I would consider a SuperFlow 901 Engine dyno to be pretty much the standard in common (non-OEM) dynos.
Please read my thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2158671
which shows the dyno sheet. If you were to search my user name, you will also find posts about the process I went through.
I calculated BSFC by looking at the actual injector pulse width (as recorded by the ECUs internal data logger) vs HP produced on the dyno. The injectors were 83lb Siemen's which I actually had flow tested prior to dynoing. The ECU also logged the actual referenced fuel pressure during the run.
Did you read the "Fuel Flow vs HP" thread to which I linked you? I think you'll find I am familiar with the concept of BSFC.
I would also like to point out that 1200HP+ NHRA Prostock engines- 500 cu/in 2V pushrod V8s with carbs running to 10,000rpm, achieve BSFC in the low .4s. Normally aspirated, I know, but illustrative nonetheless.
I have provided you with a dyno sheet, and my methodolgy. Would you care to offer some actual proof that my conclusions are incorrect?


_Modified by bobqzzi at 12:22 AM 10-20-2007_


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_Turbo is:
T3/T67 HO DBB
.82 T3
.70 HKS style anti surge compressor housing

told u it wasnt a t3/t67, its an ho, dbb









or GT37R
nice numbers, will you track this one?


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
or GT37R
nice numbers, will you track this one?

that is what im thinking gt37r that was my first thought cant wait to see what 20/20 will do with a little bigger turbo


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_or GT37R

Nope...just T3/T67.If you want to get technical its between a GT3782R and GT4088R
GT37R uses an 82mm/52mm compressor wheel where as a T67 (T04R) uses a 84mm compressor wheel.
You can compare the 2 here:
*GT3782R:*








*T67:*


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

thanks for giving me a good bit more of useless info which you are good for lol... thanks wiz your the best hehe.


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

this might be semantics but how is a car tuned only for c16 claiming to be a 675 whp street car?


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Midnight_1.8T)*

kevin black <3


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billy mitchell* »_this might be semantics but how is a car tuned only for c16 claiming to be a 675 whp street car?









I got 2000miles on my street car with nothing but C16 in it hehe...
Its definetly semantics, car is registered, insured, and uhh... inspected







... And driven on the street regularly.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
Hm I wonder how AMS spins all 4 slicks at some tracks with a bigger turbo.

thats because they get full power b4 8500 rpm









_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
No. 
First its not enough tq to make power till the end, now its too much power and will spin....








make up your mind on what were doing wrong 









Dont be a dick, your 676whp mark could be overthrown anytime, even as early as next week










_Modified by UntouchableGTI at 3:49 AM 10-20-2007_


----------



## aa35199 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (aa35199)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aa35199* »_










i bet that supra spools faster than you think.. and probably makes 1100+ whp.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
thats because they get full power b4 8500 rpm









Dont be a dick, your 676whp mark could be overthrown anytime, even as early as next week









_Modified by UntouchableGTI at 3:49 AM 10-20-2007_

This is why this forum is gay. When someone makes some good power they get hated. How about we support the Mk4 1.8T crowd not flame them.
Does it matter if his numbers get over thrown. He didn't build it to be on a dyno. But to run a number at the track...


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*

true true


----------



## RadioZero (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

i see there are still plenty of haters in this forum.
anywho, congrats to Ed! very impressive.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_Dont be a dick, your 676whp mark could be overthrown anytime, even as early as next week










now you are being a ****!


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
or GT37R
nice numbers, will you track this one?

the evo guys coined the name "gt37r". which to them, this is what the turbo is. unfortunately, they don't understand garretts nomenclature. a t67r would be appropriate for this turbo. eddie knows alot of peoples builds on this boards, with who is doing what, and whats coming up. 675whp is fuqing mean. no questions about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (mirror)*

ED THAT IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
thats because they get full power b4 8500 rpm









Dont be a dick, your 676whp mark could be overthrown anytime, even as early as next week









_Modified by UntouchableGTI at 3:49 AM 10-20-2007_


How did you get out??? Get back in there!!


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
This is why this forum is gay. When someone makes some good power they get hated. How about we support the Mk4 1.8T crowd not flame them

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by SloJTI at 9:52 AM 10-20-2007_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (QuaTTro2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuaTTro2.8* »_

How did you get out??? Get back in there!! 

haha


----------



## Assle (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (SloJTI)*

Ed: Congrats on the numbers.
Kevin, Bob, Tom, Miller: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Why all the hatred on Joel's numbers but love for Ed's? Same tuner, similar K.I.S.S. approach to the motor, 83? hp difference. I don't get it.
Frankie, you're still a riot 3+ years later.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Assle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Assle* »_Ed: Congrats on the numbers.
Kevin, Bob, Tom, Miller: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Why all the hatred on Joel's numbers but love for Ed's? Same tuner, similar K.I.S.S. approach to the motor, 83? hp difference. I don't get it.
Frankie, you're still a riot 3+ years later.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha, thanks for the love bro, much appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B.C.F.C. (Oct 20, 2007)

Nobody hates anybody.
If a post is made in a public forum with claims attached to it preparation should be made to answer the more difficult questions.
Now until any one of the tuners and builders in this thread can give actual proof that the B.S.F.C is lower than 0.6 it has to be believed that the 0.6 figure is correct. It is an industry standard being used for injector sizing. 
At a performance shop in Houston the tuner always verifies his dyno numbers with the calculations posted and if he is not within 2% of the number he will go back and revisit the tune. Interesting is the fact that they have never seen numbers above the calculation, always slightly below.
Noticeably absent from the 716 HP and other claims are the SAE correction factor being use, B.S.F.C., % airflow and CFM. If you have to guess the numbers then maybe you should also be willing to be called out. 
B.S.F.C is just too an important number not to check. And correctly so the engine was tested on an engine dyno, all the more reason to have the above numbers available that would have substantiated and give credibility to the injector / HP claim. 
As for having time …… well if there is time to post and try to proof a point that can not be mathematically substantiated so there will be time to question the claim.


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (B.C.F.C.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.C.F.C.* »_Nobody hates anybody.
If a post is made in a public forum with claims attached to it preparation should be made to answer the more difficult questions.
Now until any one of the tuners and builders in this thread can give actual proof that the B.S.F.C is lower than 0.6 it has to be believed that the 0.6 figure is correct. It is an industry standard being used for injector sizing. 
At a performance shop in Houston the tuner always verifies his dyno numbers with the calculations posted and if he is not within 2% of the number he will go back and revisit the tune. Interesting is the fact that they have never seen numbers above the calculation, always slightly below.
Noticeably absent from the 716 HP and other claims are the SAE correction factor being use, B.S.F.C., % airflow and CFM. If you have to guess the numbers then maybe you should also be willing to be called out. 
B.S.F.C is just too an important number not to check. And correctly so the engine was tested on an engine dyno, all the more reason to have the above numbers available that would have substantiated and give credibility to the injector / HP claim. 
As for having time …… well if there is time to post and try to a point that can not be mathematically substantiated so there will be *to prove* me to question the claim. 




_Modified by QuaTTro2.8 at 11:35 AM 10-20-2007_


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (B.C.F.C.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.C.F.C.* »_Now until any one of the tuners and builders in this thread can give actual proof that the B.S.F.C is lower than 0.6 it has to be believed that the 0.6 figure is correct. It is an industry standard being used for injector sizing. 
At a performance shop in Houston the tuner always verifies his dyno numbers with the calculations posted and if he is not within 2% of the number he will go back and revisit the tune. Interesting is the fact that they have never seen numbers above the calculation, always slightly below.

I suspest that the .6 BSFC number is used for sizing injectors to avoid running an injector that is too small for the application. What kind of dyno is this shop in Houston using, and what kind of crappy motors is he tuning that don't have better than a .6 BSFC?








As Bob has mentioned, he has MEASURED BSFC on a VW 20v motor on an engine dyno. The people involved with the car this thread is about have nothing to prove to anyone. They don't have to answer questions about the setup, dyno, track times, anything. The only thing that matters is that Ed is happy with his car. It could make 5whp and everyone could call him a pansy for not making more power, but if he's happy with it, F*** everyone else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good stuff guys!


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_
I suspest that the .6 BSFC number is used for sizing injectors to avoid running an injector that is too small for the application. What kind of dyno is this shop in Houston using, and what kind of crappy motors is he tuning that don't have better than a .6 BSFC?








As Bob has mentioned, he has MEASURED BSFC on a VW 20v motor on an engine dyno. The people involved with the car this thread is about have nothing to prove to anyone. They don't have to answer questions about the setup, dyno, track times, anything. The only thing that matters is that Ed is happy with his car. It could make 5whp and everyone could call him a pansy for not making more power, but if he's happy with it, F*** everyone else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good stuff guys!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*

This is why it has taken over ten years for people to start hitting this level. Nobody likes to help out no respect. Just hate because they are usually bummed they are not the one.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

I think everyone that posted in this thread (including myself) is an idiot. Especially you, Ed. Come on, I mean it's obvious from these posts that any idiot on here can build and tune this car. What are you bragging about?








I hate you all.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_This is why it has taken over ten years for people to start hitting this level. Nobody likes to help out no respect. Just hate because they are usually bummed they are not the one. 

I think its even moreso just that 90% the VW crowd has got no balls, or wants to race, or push the envelope. Also, now we have more capalities and tuning options. People are building motors left and right, the cars are older now and alot of people have gone through the stages. There are gonna be alot of cars with big numbers coming out soon, as long as people put the right setups on there cars... Big turbos, SEM, tube manifolds, building the heads on these cars are all the steps needed.
Its nice to see that these motors can rev to like 8500rpm with a built head, possibly higher







I hope the 9000rpm test goes well, I would love to have that redline!


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
Dont be a dick, your 676whp mark could be overthrown anytime, even as early as next week









_Modified by UntouchableGTI at 3:49 AM 10-20-2007_

and ur gonna be the one to do it rite...........................................i didnt think so, so go do all of us a favor and go kick rocks. 

ed, hit me up when u get a chance.


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
thats because they get full power b4 8500 rpm









Dont be a dick, your 676whp mark could be overthrown anytime, even as early as next week









_Modified by UntouchableGTI at 3:49 AM 10-20-2007_


You have done nothing but bash the powerband. You've said it doesn't have enough torque, the made up the term "laggish." The only dick has been you. Why don't you shut up, and show the man some much deserved credit for a great accomplishment.
This thread was not created to boost anyones ego... It was posted to show what a properly built, and tuned 1.8t can actually do. It was posted for people like you, who are constantly asking "how much power can a 1.8t hold." If anything you should be thanking Ed for showing you that the stock crank can hold more power than you are going to throw at it. 
I honestly hope people start trying to break this number. It would be awesome if other people would start thinking outside the box and try to make some real power out of these motors, because obviously the potential is there. If this number sparks a big HP war among the 1.8T guys, I think that would be the best thing that could happen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And to the guy with the dyno queen picture, this car will be at Show n' Go tomorrow if you would like to see its real purpose.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (B.C.F.C.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.C.F.C.* »_Noticeably absent from the 716 HP and other claims are the SAE correction factor being use, B.S.F.C., % airflow and CFM. If you have to guess the numbers then maybe you should also be willing to be called out. 
B.S.F.C is just too an important number not to check. And correctly so the engine was tested on an engine dyno, all the more reason to have the above numbers available that would have substantiated and give credibility to the injector / HP claim. 
As for having time …… well if there is time to post and try to proof a point that can not be mathematically substantiated so there will be time to question the claim. 


I must be missing something. I showed you a Superflow dyno sheet showing the HP. I know the actual injector duty cycle (94.4%),fuel pressure (50psi), and rated flow of the injectors (83lbs/hr) I am not guessing at any numbers at all.
Here is a screen shot of tha data log showing fuel pressure, boost, duty cycle and RPM.








So, 83 injectors flow 88.5lb/hr at 50 psi.
(HP= Injector Flow*Duty Cycle*# injectors/BSFC)
716=88.5*.95*4/BSFC
716=336.3/BSFC
716*BSFC=336.3
BSFC=336.3/716
BSFC=.469
There was actually a small upward SAE correction that day, about 1 percent or so.
In any case, there is no doubt that the engine made 716Hp, and that it had 83lb/hr injectors. 
Ed has 1000cc injectors and a higher base pressure, so it abundantly obvious that he has the hardware to make the HP his dyno shows.
676WHP- I'm not sure what the actual losses are for a Dynojet- I'm thinking about 10% at this level of power, but let's say 15%
So, 777HP (and I'd like to point out that at no point did Ed make any FWHP claim)
95lb injectors flow 109lb at 58psi
777=109*.95*4/BSFC
777=414.2/BSFC
777*BSFC=414.2
BSFC=414.2/777
BSFC=.533
Which is emminently within the realm of possibilty.
I have run a 1.8T with a .6 BSFC and it only got that bad when the mixture was very rich and I was at the absolute limit of a 30R when both the compressor was done and the turbine a major restriction.
Now, unless you can provide some documentary evidence to the contrary, please refrain from using fuel injector sizing guides as a basis for questioning data posted here.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (slow85golf)*

Great #'s Congrats
Did you ajust the dyno inputs for the extra 500 lbs or so from the extra guys on the frame? Not hating just wondering


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*

Okay Bob, you and your fancy graphs and math... It's still obvious that we are all smarter than you. Only losers build high-power 1.8Ts. Oh, and high-power 1.8Ts don't exist anyway, so there.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
This is why this forum is gay. When someone makes some good power they get hated. How about we support the Mk4 1.8T crowd not flame them.
Does it matter if his numbers get over thrown. He didn't build it to be on a dyno. But to run a number at the track...

if he wasnt being a dick, the i wouldnt have to be one either. And when i said they could, i mean they WILL, im positive of that, maybe like next week







.....oh, and it wont be full power at redline


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*

good for you, whatever floats your boat. this is not a competition, people build cars for themselves, not to prove who is the best. its people with attitudes such as yours that really make a majority of the people in this scene look like morons. just be happy for the people who go out and achieve something that is not very easy to do. as stated earlier in the thread, this build was not done to boast upon bragging rights, but to show the ability of these motors. congrats once again ed, kevin, joe and everyone else who participated in the build and f all the haters.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
if he wasnt being a dick, the i wouldnt have to be one either. And when i said they could, i mean they WILL, im positive of that, maybe like next week







.....oh, and it wont be full power at redline









If you want to start a thread with your build up and then post your dyno graphs and vids, please do so. If you are going to post in this thread, please keep it about the OP and his car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure Ed would give you that respect if he were to post in your thread


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
if he wasn't being a dick, the i wouldnt have to be one either. And when i said they could, i mean they WILL, im positive of that, maybe like next week







.....oh, and it wont be full power at redline










Nobody asked, or cares what *may* happen by somebody in a week. Like Ed's signature says, there is a big difference between doing something, and saying your "going" to do it. I would say that there is even MORE of a difference, when you are claiming that someone you know, is "going" to do it. 
Until anybody else has their own sheet of 650+ whp, I don't think they have much ground to stand on and criticize, and I'm sure that if they did, they wouldn't be anyways, because they would understand the accomplishment and what it takes to get there. 
Lastly, its time that people learn to take some respect onto the internet with them. You know, as well as I do, that if you were at a dyno day and ed laid down that power, you sure as hell wouldn't be going up to him saying "your power band sucks". 
As for the BSFC, I also have seen 1.8t's operating in the .48-.52 region quite often, and I feel that unless you KNOW the exact BSFC, that equation is not much more then a guessing game with some guidelines. It certainly should not be used to attempt to disprove / discredit results which are backed up with dyno charts and video, let alone bob's engine dyno data. 
The only thing I am bummed about is that he wasn't using a set of IE rods.








/ soapbox


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fast_a2_20v)*

Ed, excellent results, period.
Please post up the racing results as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_

Nobody asked, or cares what *may* happen by somebody in a week. Like Ed's signature says, there is a big difference between doing something, and saying your "going" to do it. I would say that there is even MORE of a difference, when you are claiming that someone you know, is "going" to do it. 
Until anybody else has their own sheet of 650+ whp, I don't think they have much ground to stand on and criticize, and I'm sure that if they did, they wouldn't be anyways, because they would understand the accomplishment and what it takes to get there. 
Lastly, its time that people learn to take some respect onto the internet with them. You know, as well as I do, that if you were at a dyno day and ed laid down that power, you sure as hell wouldn't be going up to him saying "your power band sucks". 
As for the BSFC, I also have seen 1.8t's operating in the .48-.52 region quite often, and I feel that unless you KNOW the exact BSFC, that equation is not much more then a guessing game with some guidelines. It certainly should not be used to attempt to disprove / discredit results which are backed up with dyno charts and video, let alone bob's engine dyno data. 
The only thing I am bummed about is that he wasn't using a set of IE rods.








/ soapbox 

Best post in the thread other than the original. lol


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
I think its even moreso just that 90% the VW crowd has got no balls, or wants to race, or push the envelope. Also, now we have more capalities and tuning options. People are building motors left and right, the cars are older now and alot of people have gone through the stages. There are gonna be alot of cars with big numbers coming out soon, as long as people put the right setups on there cars... Big turbos, SEM, tube manifolds, building the heads on these cars are all the steps needed.
Its nice to see that these motors can rev to like 8500rpm with a built head, possibly higher







* I hope the 9000rpm test goes well, I would love to have that redline!* 
 
You and me both buddy. When I move home next aug I will be turning my beast up if I can figure out the trigger issue with the E6X. It has already proven reliable and returned 26+ MPG to ocean city and back. over 1200 miles







Not bad considering the tune is CRUDE at best.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

Back on track here. Was this a ported small port head or a big port head ported??


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
if he wasnt being a dick, the i wouldnt have to be one either. And when i said they could, i mean they WILL, im positive of that, maybe like next week







.....oh, and it wont be full power at redline









How can you be positive of anything until its on the dyno and you have a sheet? Good luck, honestly. Like I said this thread was to show that REAL power can be made on these motors, not to say that no one else will do it. 
Not sure how having over 600 past 7000, with a conservative 8500RPM rev limit is having full power only at red line, but when ever you or your friend finish the car, let take them to the track, I am sure that it would be a very fun run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We are headed to Jersey today, I am sure we will see a lot of you over there.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (dmonitto)*

Man if i didn't work monday i'd drive the 600 miles to see this run


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*

good job Ed, Kevin and all parties involved
eff the rest


_Modified by Junk T.I. at 4:39 PM 10-20-2007_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
if he wasnt being a dick, the i wouldnt have to be one either. And when i said they could, i mean they WILL, im positive of that, maybe like next week







.....oh, and it wont be full power at redline









making 675whp, or even 500whp isn't as easy as alot of people think. everything looks easy over the intenet. this car has gone through tons of schit for YEARS. this wasn't an overnight build, to lay down a number. i'm excited for eddie that the car is back in his hands, runs strong, and he is able to enjoy it again. not to mention it makes badass power. understand, he isn't running a cobbled together nitrous kit his mommy bought him. vrrrroooom!


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_Back on track here. Was this a ported small port head or a big port head ported?? 

Ported Big port


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
Big thanks go out to:
Kevin "Lugnuts Tuning" Black http://www.lugnutstuning.com - tune, there is NO car without the tune, no matter how good your parts are.
Bob Quindazzi (QED) http://www.QEDpower.com - cylinder head
Arnold (Pag Parts) http://www.PagParts.com - turbo and years of flawless transactions
Miller and Tom http://www.NRGTechRacing.com for the dyno and video
_Modified by EdsGTI at 7:37 PM 10-19-2007_
 
Nice Job ED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and everyone that was involved to make it happen. 
Ill be there tomorrow watching .







Bob.G


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
Ported Big port

Thanks those must flow pretty decent with a nice set of 52's huh


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

That was pure ecstasy.... Im am speechless... Ed, whoever you are, I bow down in awe of your utter awesomness... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I played the video and my buddy playing the xbox 360 nearby thought it was a porsche...


----------



## SteveGTInyc (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*

It's def. been a long road.
How many consecutive Waterfest's did you miss?
What about the time you drove there burning an insane amount of oil, and even considered running your car that day.
The man said he'd do it, and he did.
Congrats dubs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Even tho you dont drink here's a cheers anyway








( There's no cigar smoking animations )


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

what kind of engine management is this beast running??


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (20thAEGti1009)*

autronic SM4


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

Very nice work. But you already know that.























Fab up a spray system and spray it in front of the car.












_Modified by AllofurVWRbelong2me at 10:42 AM 10-21-2007_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fourthchirpin)*

lol why did you break the news bro? not your car! respect...
But since its posted... haters keep hating haha!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_Update: 
[email protected]
[email protected]
Good night

Ed's on top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fourthchirpin)*

mid 10's nice.. ED are you having to shift into 5th gear with the o2m.. Waiting for ed to explain his times.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_
[email protected]

Congratulations


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

great numbers


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ed's on top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Ed needs a 9 sec license, what a great need!!!
I need to need one.
Excellent news, great result!!!


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (VariantStg3)*











































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Durbo20vT)*

well worth sitting in all of the traffic! congrats Ed and Kevin!


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (syktek)*

Nice numbers man now keep it together dont fall off the face of the earth like every other fast car does


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_lol why did you break the news bro? not your car! respect...
But since its posted... haters keep hating haha!

i was hype but then i deleted my post cuz i thought ed should have gave the honors..... big ups to the forced fed eng. crew. sorry ed for being hype.







at least i didn't post it all over b20










_Modified by fourthchirpin at 6:25 PM 10-21-2007_


----------



## QuakeFreak121 (Mar 22, 2004)

Christ Ed, some wicked numbers







keep it up man! -Matt


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (QuakeFreak121)*

Wonder how his traction was first time at the track and all. With the new setup that is.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_mid 10's nice.. ED are you having to shift into 5th gear with the o2m.. Waiting for ed to explain his times.

hittin the rev limit at 9k in forth gear going threw the traps, nice work again ed it was good to see everyone down their it's been awhile
and by the way that 1.69 60' wasn't to shabby either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:16 PM 10-21-2007_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
hittin the rev limit at 9k in forth gear going threw the traps, nice work again ed it was good to see everyone down their it's been awhile
and by the way that 1.69 60' wasn't to shabby either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 4:16 PM 10-21-2007_

wow so there is more left in it... Do you remember the 1/8th mile time and trap.. 1.69 is getting out the hole very good


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
hittin the rev limit at 9k in forth gear going threw the traps, nice work again ed it was good to see everyone down their it's been awhile
and by the way that 1.69 60' wasn't to shabby either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 4:16 PM 10-21-2007_

Amazing runs today Ed. 
It was definitely like a blast from the past today, running into jeff, sam, sytek, patty cakes. The only one missing was soda pop.


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
wow so there is more left in it... Do you remember the 1/8th mile time and trap.. 1.69 is getting out the hole very good

he was low sevens at around 102-104 respectively.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Midnight_1.8T)*

nice numbers ed. few more tenths, and you're sfwd compeatable. somewhat.









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ed's on top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









amazing what happens when you're involved with the right people. 
and i'm honored to be such a part of your sig. can't even run a link to your business in it.

















_Modified by mirror at 4:28 PM 10-21-2007_


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (mirror)*

There are stories that it was on Meth?? Who ran the fastest time of the day??


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fourthchirpin)*

Great times! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(I still hate everyone and fast 1.8Ts don't exist.)


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (TallaiMan)*

his car was running sickkkk hopefully the videos will be posted 
way to go ed and kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (TallaiMan)*

great job Ed, Kev.... the whole crew....



_Modified by Junk T.I. at 4:46 PM 10-21-2007_


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_There are stories that it was on Meth?? Who ran the fastest time of the day?? 

no meth and the best times of the day!


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (syktek)*









heres the one shot i got from today. still can't believe it's in a mk4.


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (syktek)*

spoke to ed earlier, and was waiting for him to post up.......but congrats ed, glad to see everything worked well and u sir are on top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (syktek)*

The car ran really strong today. Unfortunately the 10.65 at 137 was 8 psi lower in fourth gear than on the dyno (fourth was staged to have the most boost) there was not enough time to jump back in the ecu logger till the last run. We picked up 35 in the back end on lower boost. Also we were hitting the rev limit before the traps on that run. 
The car was on c16. We were the number 1 qualifier and fastest car there. 
Big thanks to Sam for the skinnies and vht. 
Kevin for keeping the car running strong. 
Pat for all his help
And to everyone else that made this happen.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_








heres the one shot i got from today. still can't believe it's in a mk4.

nice pic of me .....


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

seeing that in person was awesome... That car just sound unbelievable... Congrats Ed, Kevin and the whole forcefed crew


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (TheMunky)*

here is video, i think Ed has another one and i'm sure he'll post later
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8umRGOWTR40


_Modified by polskigti4 at 6:18 PM 10-21-2007_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (TheMunky)*

congrats to everyone involved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_
no meth and the best times of the day!

that was me! i was filling my car parked next to his http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (MY05GLI)*

Friggen awesome guys nice work. that is sooo kick ass


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (DubGray1.8T)*

what boost per gear?


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (zerb)*

Are those slicks 26x8s?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (VariantStg3)*

congrats


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_Are those slicks 26x8s?


They are 24.5x8.5x15 M&H, we pegged the rev limiter 8750 on that pass.


----------



## mark hamill (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (dmonitto)*

as a personal spectator. i saw the limiter hit before the finish. ps he looked over and smiled as he passed.


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (mark hamill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark hamill* »_ ps he looked over and smiled as he passed.

yeah...................that sounds like ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (mark hamill)*

I don't know if that was a smile, or a face of pure fright....


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (dmonitto)*

still awesome.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (speeding-g60)*

nice work guys....


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*

awesome, absolutely awesome, wish i saw it in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH BOYYYYYEEEEEE!


----------



## 1.8TMAX (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (BlancoNino)*

amazing


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_what boost per gear?

just what it sounds like, you can run different boost pressures in each gear. less off the line and more up top.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
just what it sounds like, you can run different boost pressures in each gear. less off the line and more up top. 

i think he's asking how much boost is he running in each gear?
awesome ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*

It was staged, id have to look at the data logs, on the 10.65 pass we were down 8psi from the dyno boost, we didnt know because it was the first time i actually stayed in it in 4th all day, most of the day was 1-3, let off and light brakes in 4th.
most of the slips were like [email protected], [email protected], 11.8*97(missing 3rd, then letting off after 3rd lol)


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

someone told me, that if you do the calculations.. there is no way to make that kind of power on a 1.8L w/1000cc injectors
















way to lay down the numbers on the dyno & at the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (QU1KGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QU1KGTI* »_someone told me, that if you do the calculations.. there is no way to make that kind of power on a 1.8L w/1000cc injectors
















way to lay down the numbers on the dyno & at the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

someone also told me (the data logs) that we run 8psi less on the 10.65 pass even in our highest staged boost setting then we ran on the dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks to EVERYONE for the support. 
Kevin, Joe, Pat, Sam (skinnies and the vht), arnold (turbo) your all awesome and the car would not have went 10.6 without any one of you.


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

Best part of the day was the people sitting behind asking how you were slamming on the brakes and still running 11.50s lol... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (QuaTTro2.8)*

i would have answered "i have ****ty brakes."


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Vanilla Ice)*

lol yea


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (QuaTTro2.8)*

congrats ED! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (vdubed)*

so when ya getting that parachute?


----------



## 2.0wnedyou (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (vdubed)*

congrats ed thats ****ing nuts lol...btw if u need a parachute im the man for it haha


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (vdubed)*

someone told me that the hating guys are at their PCs with their hands in their pants


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_someone told me that the hating guys are at their PCs with their hands in their pants

i heard that too. i also heard some of them are still making fake graphs in ms paint to start another argument because they still cant comprehend that the car is the tits.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Vanilla Ice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanilla Ice* »_
i heard that too. i also heard some of them are still making fake graphs in ms paint to start another argument because they still cant comprehend that the car is the tits.

they already exist. for those of you who have never seen the theory behind stress tests on these engines....






















stolen from joels thead. wonder where all the theory dorks are now? 











_Modified by mirror at 9:08 AM 10-22-2007_


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fast_a2_20v)*

respect,my friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .awesome car,good guy


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (MAX_POWER)*

Great number and dyno......still didnt go 9s


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*

We never expected the car to go 9's... I think taking .3 off the fastest MK4 is a good enough accomplishment for the cars 4th pass. Remember this is a car still in mostly full street trim


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_Great number and dyno......still didnt go 9s









You shouldn't be talking mr. 14.00 index class. and then running 12.x after you said you were hoping for 10.60s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (dmonitto)*

the car was 2780lbs with me in it, leather interior, full carpet, sound deadening, airbags, rebars, front a rear sways, a/c, heat etc.
The only thing out of the car was the rear seats and the passenger seat. And the only reason the passenger seat was out was because someone took my pollen filter cover and the pass floor was wet.
And the car was 8psi less then the dyno. So for 600whp i think the car ran damn good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_the car was 2780lbs with me in it, leather interior, full carpet, sound deadening, airbags, rebars, front a rear sways, a/c, heat etc.
The only thing out of the car was the rear seats and the passenger seat. And the only reason the passenger seat was out was because someone took my pollen filter cover and the pass floor was wet.
And the car was 8psi less then the dyno. So for 600whp i think the car ran damn good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I think your wheels save a lot. I weighted my car at 2680 yesterday with 2 gallons of gas and without me in it. On my RCs in the back both front seats in, 15lb battery, no back seats or spare, 3/4ths of a front rebar, no front sway.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
You shouldn't be talking mr. 14.00 index class. and then running 12.x after you said you were hoping for 10.60s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

had a few issues, and it was 12.50







, got them worked out on the way home







........ you talk a lot of **** for someone that cant even make 11.50s anymore, back it up tomorrow at GLD, ill be there, paypal ready










_Modified by UntouchableGTI at 2:17 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
had a few issues, got them worked out on the way home







........ you talk a lot of **** for someone that cant even make 11.50s anymore, back it up tomorrow at GLD, ill be there, paypal ready









difference is, my car runs 11s when it's running sh-ty, not 14s.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
difference is, my car runs 11s when it's running sh-ty, not 14s. 

prove it, my car would wax urs anyday of the week


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
I think your wheels save a lot. I weighted my car at 2680 yesterday with 2 gallons of gas and without me in it. On my RCs in the back both front seats in, 15lb battery, no back seats or spare, 3/4ths of a front rebar, no front sway.


Im so happy sam let me borrow them. The front wheels are nice and light and the rear skinnies were stupid light. I like them so much, they track dead straight and suprisingly hold the car awesome through the burnout/preloading the clutch


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

btw, ed, im sure that thing was caged right? What track did u run at?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
prove it, my car would wax urs anyday of the week










you have called hetzen and countless other people out to race, but you have never actually shown up........what a tool


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
prove it, my car would wax urs anyday of the week






































_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_

Im so happy sam let me borrow them. The front wheels are nice and light and the rear skinnies were stupid light. I like them so much, they track dead straight and suprisingly hold the car awesome through the burnout/preloading the clutch

I'd love to get a set of nice, light drag wheels but I can't bring myself to spend the money. How wide are your fronts and who makes them? I want to get something wider then my 6.5in Avus. And how big are the back? 15?


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*

UntouchableGTI:
Stop ruining this thread. Nobody cares about your car. This is about Ed's car, not yours, or Hetzen's, or mine, or anyone elses.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_btw, ed, im sure that thing was caged right? What track did u run at?

nope i ran out of time, they didnt give me a warning or anything, just let me back it up. Probably because they were tired of the one run... 17sec vs 24sec... Maybe it was exciting to them. 
The car is getting a cage this winter along with some routine cleaning. I wanted to avoid the "race car" comments since everyone sees a cage and its a "race car" and not a street car.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
nope i ran out of time, they didnt give me a warning or anything, just let me back it up. Probably because they were tired of the one run... 17sec vs 24sec... Maybe it was exciting to them. 
The car is getting a cage this winter along with some routine cleaning. I wanted to avoid the "race car" comments since everyone sees a cage and its a "race car" and not a street car.

You don't even have a 5-point roll bar?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_




































I'd love to get a set of nice, light drag wheels but I can't bring myself to spend the money. How wide are your fronts and who makes them? I want to get something wider then my 6.5in Avus. And how big are the back? 15?

The wheels that are on my car are actually going to be for sale. Im going to get the matching weld fronts. I gave same part of the money for the skinnies after i used them. The ones i have are Keskin KT8 solaris. They are very light and i can give you a weight when i get to the shop later. I paid 200 per wheel, and 200 to ship from tmtuning







The tires have about 12 passes on them. I would sell them as a pair or just the bare wheels. You have to shave the hump off of the caliper to make them fit. Hit me up in IM and we will talk more. They are 15X8 with an ET of 20, no spacers, nothing they are killer awesome fitment. You can run a nice fat tire with no issues.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
nope i ran out of time, they didnt give me a warning or anything, just let me back it up. Probably because they were tired of the one run... 17sec vs 24sec... Maybe it was exciting to them. 
The car is getting a cage this winter along with some routine cleaning. I wanted to avoid the "race car" comments since everyone sees a cage and its a "race car" and not a street car.

Tomorrow I'm racing again ( and if Hetz isnt *****, he will be there )after testing/tuning yesterday on the few passes that i got. I'm hoping they dont give me crap about a cage tho, that would suck. I'm gunning for ur time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
You don't even have a 5-point roll bar?









Nothing. Im putting a 10 point cage in the car. It never fits right if u put a 5/6 point in then add the 10 point on. Either way I should have been tossed. If I had a roll bar I would have been punted cause i went 137.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*

the more the merrier


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

time for USP to step it up... nice run. how much to build me a car


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

street car and street-able car aren't the same thing.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (billy mitchell)*

Tim I have never given you a hard time. You have never driven the car. So dont make assumptions that you know how the car drives from Illinois. Fly out here and Ill let u drive it. I guarantee you change your tune once you take it around the block.
It starts up on the first try, idles, part throttles and transitions smoother then stock. You can turn the boost down, You dont have to run 38psi all day. And the first hit we made of 494 was on pump gas, I can run 350 if i want.


_Modified by EdsGTI at 3:32 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_Tim I have never given you a hard time. You have never driven the car. So dont make assumptions that you know how the car drives from Illinois. Fly out here and Ill let u drive it. I guarantee you change your tune once you take it around the block.
It starts up on the first try, idles, part throttles and transitions smoother then stock. You can turn the boost down, You dont have to run 38psi all day. And the first hit we made of 494 was on pump gas, I can run 350 if i want.

_Modified by EdsGTI at 3:32 PM 10-22-2007_

im just saying, you can call it a atreet car, but lets be realistic, its not.
it could never pass emissions without breaking the law, the exhaust or lack there of is in no way legal. 
im not saying it be a dildo, honestly. it just seems obvious to me.


_Modified by billy mitchell at 12:41 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
The wheels that are on my car are actually going to be for sale. Im going to get the matching weld fronts. I gave same part of the money for the skinnies after i used them. The ones i have are Keskin KT8 solaris. They are very light and i can give you a weight when i get to the shop later. I paid 200 per wheel, and 200 to ship from tmtuning







The tires have about 12 passes on them. I would sell them as a pair or just the bare wheels. You have to shave the hump off of the caliper to make them fit. Hit me up in IM and we will talk more. They are 15X8 with an ET of 20, no spacers, nothing they are killer awesome fitment. You can run a nice fat tire with no issues.

yep... im running the same wheels with 26x9 ET drags. and i still have the big ass spring perches on mine... they do rake the front bumper a bit when i turn tight though.
EDIT: IMO 'street car' is any car with a tag that the owner isnt afraid to drive on the street. Not stirring the pot... just sharing my feeling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by silvercar at 12:42 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

idles smoother than my car lol... and im stock turbo.. 
people love to hate










_Modified by QuaTTro2.8 at 3:40 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (QuaTTro2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuaTTro2.8* »_idles smoother than my car lol... and im stock turbo.. 
people love to hate









_Modified by QuaTTro2.8 at 3:40 PM 10-22-2007_


im not suprised it idles better, 
why does being realistc involve hating? 
jesus christ dude.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billy mitchell* »_
im just saying, you can call it a atreet car, but lets be realistic, its not.
it could never pass emissions without breaking the law, the exhaust or lack there of is in no way legal. 
im not saying it be a dildo, honestly. it just seems obvious to me.



Depends how you view that in many parts of NY there is still a tailpipe test for emissions toss a cat in and there is no reason why it would not pass








Look at quick 8 cars.. they techincally must be "street" cars yet they run low 7s and clearly aren't "street" cars.
If you can get away with a trip to quick check for eggs its a street car to me


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (billy mitchell)*

Rewind......5 years ago......Ed fixing cars on the side of the road/in front of peoples houses.....now 2007,shop owner and fastest Mk4 .excellent job man!
I have been where you were,and did the same thing,EXCEPT at a time when 12's were FAST......for a street car















Congrats and props to you....and I KNEW as soon as Lugnuts Calhoun was tuning your guys sh*t,things like this were bound to happen.Good luck with the shop,this is the kind of stuff that brings in the business,since I used to do the same thing,run Fri-Sat night,Monday the phone starts ringing!








Aloha!


_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 12:58 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (billy mitchell)*



billy mitchell said:


> im just saying, you can call it a atreet car, but lets be realistic, its not.
> it could never pass emissions without breaking the law, the exhaust or lack there of is in no way legal.
> im not saying it be a dildo, honestly. it just seems obvious to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t ([email protected])*

shemantics shmantics...
everyone knows that this can in fact be driven on the street, and with probably little work it will pass emissions.
either way it's fast as f c u k. great work man I don't really think anyone care's if you have to roll it on a trailor to get to the track, or if you can drive it there and stop at taco bell and grab some food as well.
congrats on the sick run and the #'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Type S)*

ed did you link this to every kid that jocks you ? hahaha


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Type S)*

My car had no exhaust or cat for a while and it was a street car for sure.
If it is 'legal' to drive on the street, its a street car. Hell... if it's able to make it from the garage to the local race scene and back home it's a street car in 99% of people's eyes... even if its not tagged or 'legal'.


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
nope i ran out of time, they didnt give me a warning or anything, just let me back it up. Probably because they were tired of the one run... 17sec vs 24sec... Maybe it was exciting to them. 
The car is getting a cage this winter along with some routine cleaning. I wanted to avoid the "race car" comments since everyone sees a cage and its a "race car" and not a street car.

Ed...A little advice. Definitely follow the rules but don't go further than they tell you to. I over built my cage based on wanting to do different types of things with the car ie. SCCA stuff, but really should have gone for the minimum for drag racing. I think 10 point is a requirement, but check the diameter and seat points sizes.
My car went to the roll cage shop at 1350 lbs and came out at 1590, obviously minus drive train but still that extra weight held me back for a awhile and i am only now making the power to overcome it.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Type S)*

BAM! nice work. gave ya props on my blog.
http://oneighturbo.com/2007/10...73whp/


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billy mitchell* »_
ed did you link this to every kid that jocks you ? hahaha









why would he have to do that when everyone already posted here and it would simply show up in watched topics that the post has been updated.
I know you've been around long enough to know that


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (tivs31)*

lol. tim, he's doing the same thing you did. you rolled daily without an exhaust too. always had race fuel in the tank too. it was still a "street car"...the engine management system could be argued for years. but if the a/f is on, it's just as clean burning as oem management.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

absolutely staggering!! wonder what you guys could do with my R32?


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

Very nice work ED. Just posting to let you know its stuff like this that keeps me, and many others here motivated. Sometimes I feel like 600 is impossible for me, but its the real deal here, and it keeps me going. Many congrats on a job well executed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (IFIWASINMYVW)*

Very nice work ED. Just posting to let you know its stuff like this that keeps me, and many others here motivated. Sometimes I feel like 600 is impossible for me, but its the real deal here, and it keeps me going. Many congrats on a job well executed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/_____________\
[__]==(\X/)==[__]
[-------------------]
\-o=/_______\==-/ i agree and i like the vdub front end here


----------



## APR M1 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re:*

Congrats on the great numbers Ed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IMO 3rd graders should not be telling 6th graders what to do. 
You guys just have no idea what it takes to run 10.999 nonetheless 10.6
This should give you an idea
http://www.jsread.com/tvr/quartermile.html


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (APR M1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APR M1* »_
This should give you an idea
http://www.jsread.com/tvr/quartermile.html


I randomly selected gsxr 1000.. 10.67 at 140.. so now people may better understand how quick this is.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I randomly selected gsxr 1000.. 10.67 at 140.. so now people may better understand how quick this is.

Check out the Veyron.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
Check out the Veyron.

thats just silly


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
you figured wrong since he was 8psi less... With more *pratice* it will be close to 9's

That part is key, as joe pointed out this car has only made a few passes, and he doesn't mean in this form he means ever.


----------



## 1.8tMk3 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Keep up the great work guys.








Darrell


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That part is key, as joe pointed out this car has only made a few passes, and he doesn't mean in this form he means ever.

Exactly, the car has made probably 15 passes in its entire life, 5 of which were this Sunday. Ed's a great driver, but nothing can improve his abilities more than practice.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (dmonitto)*

If you can drive the car and have a cop on your ass running the plate and not pulling you over, it's a street car, imo.
With that said, I was driving Jen's GLI with no exhaust while waiting for our catback to come in and had numerous cops come up on me and never give me problems.
So, I say it's a street car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_However_, I would like to see the car run down the track as it would be on the street, or however Ed drives it around. Just for reference.


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (SAVwKO)*

Only problem with that... On 25 PSI (what we drove it back from the dyno on), the car was tearing up 4th on Kuhmo crap tires... If you wanna see the car in street form, lend us a set of drag radials


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (VariantStg3)*

he can use my 26x8.5s whenever and as long as he wants.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*

it's a solid 10.6sec car. /discussion. you can estimate and bench race all day. as of now, it is a [email protected] car, and the owner is not claiming anything different. this is just the tip of the iceburg. you think any racer jumped in their cars and ran it's full potential first event? i know there is a *ton* left in the car. that 8psi is close to 100whp loss. i just wish ed wouldn't have bandwagoned the turbo.










_Modified by mirror at 4:21 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_Only problem with that... On 25 PSI (what we drove it back from the dyno on), the car was tearing up 4th on Kuhmo crap tires... If you wanna see the car in street form, lend us a set of drag radials









want to stick that engine and clutch in my car.. street tires here and it wont do bunrouts


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
want to stick that engine and clutch in my car.. street tires here and it wont do *bunrouts*


























_Modified by Boostin20v at 9:09 AM 10-23-2007_


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (UntouchableGTI)*

bro, the car went 10.6 and made over 600 hp. at the end of the day it doesnt matter whos shooting for what goal cause HES DONE IT, you...nor anyone else yet...has not...


----------



## 2.0wnedyou (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (SloJTI)*

ed i think you can take my bike at this point....damn







your car is way tooo nuts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








mad props on that thing....i bet pretty soon were going to hear about you running a 9.5...i got faith in you brothaaa... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2.0wnedyou at 7:52 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (VariantStg3)*

I just think its funny that he did this on an o2m with stock axles from what i heard.


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Midnight_1.8T)*

you heard correct


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Vanilla Ice)*

Thats what's amazing.

See that's the information that guys like Ed, Pat, Peter....all those guys bring to the table and share with the community. Last time I checked....most of the people giving them crap or the famous "Anti-nutswingers" have never provided good valuable information for the community. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To ya Ed. 
You got me back in the game....putting the GTI back together (stock of course) so that i have a daily driver for when the TT is getting the magic worked into it.
For the first time in over a year I was extremely excited to be tinkering with my cars again.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Midnight_1.8T)*

well at least I know there is no rush for me to buy upgraded axles if ever








thanks Ed


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

hell, billy is still running stock 100mm mk2 axles and 02j gears. lol- The weight of the car has a lot to do with long the drive train bits last.


----------



## wasskuhlgti (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (SAVwKO)*

thats pretty incredible, way to raise the bar.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_well at least I know there is no rush for me to buy upgraded axles if ever








thanks Ed


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billy mitchell* »_
im just saying, you can call it a atreet car, but lets be realistic, its not.
it could never pass emissions without breaking the law, the exhaust or lack there of is in no way legal. 
im not saying it be a dildo, honestly. it just seems obvious to me.



ive been driving open header for the last 3 years in my 12v with nutting done except bolt on's i guess my car isn't a street car.







. but hey i didn't build my car for mr. billy i built it for me. 9's is alot to swallow i wouldn't pull out the 9's card yet it hink it's too early. from [email protected] to 9.99 is alot. if the trap was in the mid 140 range id say yea 9's are just a run away or should i say a jenny craig work out away.
I still think car has a good 10.4-10.3 left in it as it sits. so who knows 9's might not be as far as I think. only one way to find out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fourthchirpin at 10:28 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fourthchirpin)*

you guys whine alot.
i met Ed at waterfest. awesome guy to talk with. we shot the sht for a a few.
aweome numbers and times man! i am hoping to get outta the 13s one of these days with my daily.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (VW1990CORRADO)*

This is off the subject but with 676whp I figured he would be able to get into the 9's without much problem. How much power did 50cents MKIII VRT have when he went 9.69 in the 1/4? Yes I know it was pretty much a race car but with 676+ at the wheels I figure you could push into the 9's with some skill. I could be wrong and not know all the details.


----------



## 337tizzle (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (VR6DPLMT.)*

dude that thing is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

all the details are in the thread...
the car was running 8psi less in 4th gear than it was on the dyno, therefore, it wasn't 676whp, probably more like 600whp, and even then, it was bouncing off the limiter in 4th gear, so add those two factors together and you have a pretty legit reason.
and even more-so, this is the first time the car has been down the track on this setup.. 
everyones so caught up on numbers, huge achievments have already been made, it only makes sense that records will continue to be broken.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

<jaw dropped on the ground>
.....very nice numbers, Ed!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (MJM Autohaus)*

Turbojettamk4 gave me some pics his buddy took of the car. I think they were on that semi-finals run (he was the turbo vr mk2 with the dope stack.


























_Modified by EdsGTI at 8:58 AM 10-23-2007_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_This is off the subject but with 676whp I figured he would be able to get into the 9's without much problem. How much power did 50cents MKIII VRT have when he went 9.69 in the 1/4? Yes I know it was pretty much a race car but with 676+ at the wheels I figure you could push into the 9's with some skill. I could be wrong and not know all the details.


like alex stated above. The car was NOT on the same power as the dyno. The boost is staged, 1st being the lowest, 4th being the highest. This is used for traction, even though the car still raped the tires off the pavement in 1-2. 3rd and 4th dead hooked.
We were around 31psi of boost in 4th gear tapering off to under 30 psi on the [email protected] run. The 676 number was with the boost valve allowing to creap around 38.5psi. So to assume 600whp is fair. 
I will have slightly larger injectors and 2 pumps in the car asap. I dont want to put in 1600's because it drives so well and is so liveable with the 1000's now. Unfortunately we ran out of fuel before we ran out of boost.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
want to stick that engine and clutch in my car.. street tires here and it wont do bunrouts









nice








AWD is the key....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_

like alex stated above. The car was NOT on the same power as the dyno. The boost is staged, 1st being the lowest, 4th being the highest. This is used for traction, even though the car still raped the tires off the pavement in 1-2. 3rd and 4th dead hooked.
We were around 31psi of boost in 4th gear tapering off to under 30 psi on the [email protected] run. The 676 number was with the boost valve allowing to creap around 38.5psi. So to assume 600whp is fair. 
I will have slightly larger injectors and 2 pumps in the car asap. I dont want to put in 1600's because it drives so well and is so liveable with the 1000's now. Unfortunately we ran out of fuel before we ran out of boost.

Keep the injectors you have and stage another set of injectors.
Just an Idea








Nice run BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Audi4u)*









im forrest gump, people call me forrest gump


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Vanilla Ice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanilla Ice* »_








im forrest gump, people call me forrest gump

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SAGTI (May 14, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*

Very very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like Autronic is the ****!!
Now all you need is the S3 all wheel drive system in there!








Hats off to you guys, especially considering that it sounds like it is still fairly drivable.






















As stated before, I will never have to ask if my 02M and drive shafts will be a problem!!! I will never be going for that kind of power!


----------



## Tweek20v (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (SAGTI)*

It's nice to see good results from the time and effort put into this. Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

1600's are definitely the suck... I can't think of a single person running those on gasoline who doesn't hate them. A set of 1200's would work fine though and they aren't too much $$ either.


----------



## Assle (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_
nice








AWD is the key....









The only thing AWD is key for at that hp level is sourcing non-existant unbreakable parts. It's why I'd rather stick with a FWD platform.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Assle)*


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spdfrek)*

congrats on the power and the 10.6. its about time someone has made some crazy power, and you should of kept the turbo a secret cause now everyone and their mother is gonna put one on. you even got me thinking cause before i seen this i was debating on ordering a 4088r or a borg warner s366 but i think i will stick with one of my choices just to see what else works.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Assle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Assle* »_
The only thing AWD is key for at that hp level is sourcing non-existant unbreakable parts. It's why I'd rather stick with a FWD platform.

What would break on AWD with "02m" transmission?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (V DUB'N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V DUB’N* »_congrats on the power and the 10.6. its about time someone has made some crazy power, and you should of kept the turbo a secret cause now everyone and their mother is gonna put one on. 

why do people keep their setups secret? so what if someone else uses the same turbo. this is the kind of thinking that is killing the advancment in real power with the 1.8t








edited for clarification


_Modified by spdfrek at 4:33 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_why do people keep their setups secret? so what if someone else uses the same turbo. this is the kind of thinking that is killing the advancment in real power with the 1.8t









who's keeping a secret. Every mod he has was posted


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*

well he didn't tell the turbo until i pryed it out of him


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
who's keeping a secret. Every mod he has was posted

He was quoting the other person and not OP.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_well he didn't tell the turbo until i pryed it out of him









He was gonna tell everyone after show and go


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

Great JoB!!
got to give Propz>><<


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

to be perfectly honest its no ones business. If you all thought the number were too high for that turbo you would have called bs. 
This thread is awesome, honest in 1 way, sarcastic in another.
I have people saying things that make sense and are positive about the progress. I have respectful people who have lighter cars with bigger engines and turbos giving me a thumbup and being a sport. 
Then i have cocky people who have done nothing but stirr up garbage, or people who have only gone .259 faster then i have in a car 500lbs ligher with a motor 30% larger and a 1000whp turbo.


_Modified by EdsGTI at 6:35 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

I'm not reading the whole thread again.
If it was posted, what turbo was this on?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
why do people keep their setups secret? so what if someone else uses the same turbo. this is the kind of thinking that is killing the advancment in real power with the 1.8t








edited for clarification

_Modified by spdfrek at 4:33 PM 10-23-2007_

alot of reasons. there re alot of naysayers on this board, who like o over analyze bs. very few understand going outside the box. i mean hell, people still think a t3s60 is a "BT". thats like stage zero. if there weren't so many theory induced engineers on this board, and had more hands on experience, people would morelikely share their set-ups when they get to this stage. BUT, people can't resist in theory. so fuq'em. which means everyone is left in the dark.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_I'm not reading the whole thread again.
If it was posted, what turbo was this on?


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_Turbo is:
T3/T67 HO DBB
.82 T3
.70 HKS style anti surge compressor housing

told u it wasnt a t3/t67, its an ho, dbb


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_if there weren't so many theory induced engineers on this board, and had more hands on experience, people would morelikely share their set-ups when they get to this stage.

The overwhelming majority of engineers emerging nowadays have no experience with anything other than theories. If you think it's bad that they post on these boards, be happy that they're not building bridges and skyscrapers.
Zero Practical Experience FTL.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_

















Thats not an HKS housing


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thats not an HKS housing









thats not my turbo


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
thats not my turbo









LOL yah one of those turbos is mine......so is the foot and skinny arm


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
thats not my turbo









Well hurry up and bolt it on....


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

Congrats man...very nice.


_Modified by zaberayx at 7:05 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
why do people keep their setups secret? so what if someone else uses the same turbo. this is the kind of thinking that is killing the advancment in real power with the 1.8t








edited for clarification

_Modified by spdfrek at 4:33 PM 10-23-2007_

i think its good to keep secrets right now so more people try different setup's. all 1.8t guys do is copy cat set up's they dont ever wanna try anything new til one hard core guy does and then they all jump on the band wagon. i remember years back when i ordered my my gt35 and asked what people thought of it and everyone but a few were saying it would never work and to get a 28r like everyone else.
once again ed great job and the car sounds nuts of the 2 step http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (V DUB'N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V DUB’N* »_
i think its good to keep secrets right now so more people try different setup's. all 1.8t guys do is copy cat set up's they dont ever wanna try anything new til one hard core guy does and then they all jump on the band wagon. i remember years back when i ordered my my gt35 and asked what people thought of it and everyone but a few were saying it would never work and to get a 28r like everyone else.
once again ed great job and the car sounds nuts of the 2 step http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yea man, tons of people thought my GT30/40R was to big, now I consider it to small lol. One thing though, tons of people on other car forums and other cars in general copy each other. Almost everything has been done already. I wish I would have went with my guts back in the day, I was gonna run a 35R but said F it... Freakin vortex influenced me and I made a few bad decisions that I second guessed cause of the forums. Thing is alot of people arent going for the gusto, and thats what I always wanted. I've relized that now, F whatcha read and just do whatcha gotta do hehe.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (Vanilla Ice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanilla Ice* »_










thats the license plate i wanted. i need to get on the DMV site and see whats available... how far is forcefed from poughkeepsie? me wants my car tuned in the spring.


----------



## malibu1228 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_

I will have slightly larger injectors and 2 pumps in the car asap. I dont want to put in 1600's because it drives so well and is so liveable with the 1000's now. *Unfortunately we ran out of fuel before we ran out of boost.*

Why not run a secondary injector bank? This would solve both problems of driveablity and running out of fuel.


----------



## malibu1228 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
thats the license plate i wanted. i need to get on the DMV site and see whats available... how far is forcefed from poughkeepsie? me wants my car tuned in the spring.









Deer Park on Long Island. Its about 40mins from NYC.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*

honestly it's not the size it's the setup as a whole IMO. ive seen cars bigger or smaller turbos run great. the size of the turbo is just one peice of the pie. ive seen cars with all the best everything make globs of power on the dyno' and every time they test it out on the track it never ran up to par traps were high but never had a clean pass. some people try soo hard yet they miss one or many lil peices in having a sucessfull car running for exactly what the car was geared for and u have other people who focus on the other lil things with a few big things and they end up running alot better with people with more mods.


_Modified by fourthchirpin at 11:33 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (malibu1228)*

eh thats about 2 hours dependant upon traffic on the L.I.E.. thats nothing to me..


----------



## Mk2 SAiNT (Jul 10, 2007)

676 whp with a 1.8T in a mk2 would be even more astonishing IMO...


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Mk2 SAiNT)*

im happy to see the fastest/quickest mk4 came from a group of NY tuners though. makes me proud.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
thats the license plate i wanted. i need to get on the DMV site and see whats available... how far is forcefed from poughkeepsie? me wants my car tuned in the spring.









Forcefed is about an hour give or take out East on Long Island from Manhattan. You need to get Autronic if you want them to custom tune it, I'm unsure if they do anything else. They do Unitronic chip tuning as well.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

Be careful where you guys are going...
Yeah! We don't jump on the bandwagon!
-Look at the one guy that had any negative criticism in this thread. 
Bigger is better!
-For a street car, having ~50WHP below 4K RPMs, and 200WHP by 5K... Well need I say more? Is it a full drag car, or street car? A K03 has better driveability...
And for a car that doesn't rev past 7K, I'd stick to stock, or yes "BT" T3S60, GT28RS. 1.8T philosophy has always been to have a broad torque range, not a Honda like curve (nothing, then to the moon).
_____________
Ed, you did awesome, I'm not knocking anything you did or how you did it. Just adding to discussion. 
People have different goals, I wouldn't trust someone that told me to go T3S60 and no bigger; nor would I trust someone that told me not to go smaller than a GT35R. 
Yes cookie cutter turbo kits aren't very creative, but some people don't have the bankroll to go with 5 different turbo set ups. Have some patience, and maybe hopefully give some insight/advice.


_Modified by -Khaos- at 4:39 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (malibu1228)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malibu1228* »_
Why not run a secondary injector bank? This would solve both problems of driveablity and running out of fuel.

Its not the injectors that ran out of fuel. He could have kicked the fuel pressure up and got the injectors to be equal to like 1200cc's, but the pump setup wont keep up. You need TONS of stuff to keep up with these power levels and wont know exactly what each piece is until you get there. Its just a hurdle they are going to overtake now. I just ordered up my second A1000 Aeromotive hehe... 1 just wont cut it these days haha


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't think the SM4 has enough outputs for sequential x 2 banks, (8 inj drivers) but I really can't remember. Plus thats a pain in the butt, they'd have to take off the intake manifold, weld on extra bungs, possibly move stuff around depending on where the origonal set are, second rail, mount tabs, bunch of extra plumbing... I wouldn't want to mess with it either especially right after you just got it running so well. 
And yea, in this thread somewhere he states he was at 94.5~ IIRC % duty cycle, but ran out of fuel pump, so it wasn't even the injectors that were out, plus like frankie said, with enough pump, you could still bump the pressure some.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-Khaos-* »_Be careful where you guys are going...
Yeah! We don't jump on the bandwagon!
-Look at the one guy that had any negative criticism in this thread. 
Bigger is better!
-For a street car, having ~50WHP below 4K RPMs, and 200WHP by 5K... Well need I say more? Is it a full drag car, or street car? A K03 has better driveability...
And for a car that doesn't rev past 7K, I'd stick to stock, or yes "BT" T3S60, GT28RS. 1.8T philosophy has always been to have a broad torque range, not a Honda like curve (nothing, then to the moon).
_____________
Ed, you did awesome, I'm not knocking anything you did or how you did it. Just adding to discussion. 
People have different goals, I wouldn't trust someone that told me to go T3S60 and no bigger; nor would I trust someone that told me not to go smaller than a GT35R. 
Yes cookie cutter turbo kits aren't very creative, but some people don't have the bankroll to go with 5 different turbo set ups. Have some patience, and maybe hopefully give some insight/advice.

_Modified by -Khaos- at 4:39 AM 10-24-2007_

This sorta stuff all comes down to user preference. *You gotta ask yourself the big question when you first start a build up: What do you want to do with the car mainly, and what are your HP goals or time attack/drag/etc. goals.* If you want 400whp and drive it daily then this isnt your setup. If you want a 10 second car that you can put on the street and cruise out to a meet 1/2 hour away and chill out at or take out to just cruise a bit.... and completely crush anything you come across.... then you do what Ed did.
As far as driveability, I'll be completely honest. I think the small snappy turbos drive like freakin dog ****. They hit to quick, to soon, and actually provide for a jerky ride if you ask me. I had a GT30R .48 exhaust back in the day (5 years ago lmao) and it kicked ass, but I liked my .63 GT30/40R better around town. I just stay outta boost or barely kiss where the boost creeps in. 3 psi outta that turbo gets the car moving plenty quick enough, and its alot more civil up till about 4500RPM. Its like driving a well tuned 4 cylinder NA car. If I had a bigger turbo I'd probably drive slower!!! THe fact boost doesnt come on till like 6000rpm will keep you from speeding all the time, believe me I know. But when you end up laying into the throttle you find yourself doing 120mph real damn quick haha.








So its just preference, this setup isnt for everyone, but its not so bad if you really sit down and think about it. Go for a ride in someones car (VW or not) that has a giant turbo and you will see whats up. I've changed peoples opinions on my "laggy" setup with one ride in the car







.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_I don't think the SM4 has enough outputs for sequential x 2 banks, (8 inj drivers) but I really can't remember. Plus thats a pain in the butt, they'd have to take off the intake manifold, weld on extra bungs, possibly move stuff around depending on where the origonal set are, second rail, mount tabs, bunch of extra plumbing... I wouldn't want to mess with it either especially right after you just got it running so well. 
And yea, in this thread somewhere he states he was at 94.5~ IIRC % duty cycle, but ran out of fuel pump, so it wasn't even the injectors that were out, plus like frankie said, with enough pump, you could still bump the pressure some. 

yea bro, car was running outta fuel cause of the pressure.... pressure started tapering on the dyno at that final 676whp pull. Figured the number was there so call a time out, run the car, and go back once the fuel pump situation is sorted.


----------



## mark hamill (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

frankies car changed my opion in one car ride. ive never got to take a ride in eds car however ive seen it rip **** up about everytime its been started.because thats what it was built for. its pretty nuts. he worked super hard on this new setup. and it payed off cant wait too see what he comes out with soon.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (mark hamill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark hamill* »_frankies car changed my opion in one car ride. ive never got to take a ride in eds car however ive seen it rip **** up about everytime its been started.because thats what it was built for. its pretty nuts. he worked super hard on this new setup. and it payed off cant wait too see what he comes out with soon.























oh yea did it... who are you LMFAO! I seriously dont know haha


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
oh yea did it... who are you LMFAO! I seriously dont know haha

hes mr. grabber green, that will give you a hint.

And to other up top, I used to have smaller turbos, if i were to build another car for driving every single day or a road course car id do a 3071r or 3076r .63 with a 2.0 or 2.1
And the autronic will have no issues running 8 injectors. It can run 8 sequential or up to 16 with group firing.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

so we may have one conclusion for sure..."Impossible to have BT and broad power range on 1.8T"








This is why if i ever went BT again i would probably use V6 engine.


_Modified by mescaline at 4:57 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (mescaline)*

how do you conclude that? I ran the car to 8500rpm and never saw an ounce of lag.
I actually short shifted one pass that we were doing earlier in the day, it fell to 6200rpm and according to the dyno thats only a measly 400whp and 320tq, the car stayed @ 31psi and ripped right back up, no lag, no waiting. This turbo is phenominal, a dyno does not in any way tell you transient response or how the turbo is on the street.

And people keep stating how a vr turbo is better, as of now i have no proof in a street car the same weight. Hell cars that was a 1/4 ton + less then me arent going as fast.


_Modified by EdsGTI at 7:52 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

what size fuel lines are you running? i know ive seen cars make more power than that that using only one a1000.


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_how do you conclude that? I ran the car to 8500rpm and never saw an ounce of lag.
I actually short shifted one pass that we were doing earlier in the day, it fell to 6200rpm and according to the dyno thats only a measly 400whp and 320tq, the car stayed @ 31psi and ripped right back up, no lag, no waiting. This turbo is phenominal, a dyno does not in any way tell you transient response or how the turbo is on the street.

And people keep stating how a vr turbo is better, as of now i have no proof in a street car the same weight. Hell cars that was a 1/4 ton + less then me arent going as fast.

_Modified by EdsGTI at 7:52 AM 10-24-2007_

thats cause most are 12v's that flow like dookie. 
that (mint gti) guy ran like 11 flat at waterfest i think on sreet tires in a full street car he drove there from canada. (24v vrt)


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billy mitchell* »_what size fuel lines are you running? i know ive seen cars make more power than that that using only one a1000. 

its not the pump out of flow, its the pump out of flow @ that pressure.
A1000's fall of quite a bit when squeezed at the pressure we had it. 
Im running -10 to the pump -8 to the rail with a -10an rail. 
Although frankie said it was falling off we have no proof of that, no one stood infront of the gauge on the dyno, the only other 4 guys that were there wer needed to stand on the rocker panels to keep the tires from lighting up.
We were running 58psi base then another 38psi of boost.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*









Will i take this motor and power range over yours? any time...
But yea this is 1.8T and as people said, big props to you man!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billy mitchell* »_
thats cause most are 12v's that flow like dookie. 
that (mint gti) guy ran like 11 flat at waterfest i think on sreet tires in a full street car he drove there from canada. (24v vrt)

right and the car was fast as crap, but again what was its weight? I see no reason for people to hate on a 4cly over a 6cly because you can make more power. Having 700ft/lbs in a fwd car does nothing other then 1)break trannies, 2) spin the tires.
Hondas are fast because they make 600whp/300tq, 800whp/500tq, and rev to 10k.
If they made 800whp and 800tq, revved to 7500rpm and had 02j's as a transmission they'd be slow too.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

although this turbo is sizeable, i can kinda see how it would work out on our motors. my boy has one on his 2.0 8v and that thing sees 20psi by about 4300, and 25+ isnt too much farther after that. solid lifter setup too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its not baking the tires off in fourth like eds does, but it still pull pretty solid.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (mescaline)*

lets just look @ the hp curve, you have 420whp from 4.8k to a peak of 700whp @ 7k. 
2200rpm of 400+whp
@ 6200rpm i have 400whp and @ 8500rpm I have 676whp. I have 2500rpm of 400whp + powerband.
For a car thats going to be raced there is absolutely no perk to your powerband. You will spin more and break more then i will, weigh more and be less efficient.
Remember im a true 1800cc motor with 8.5:1 compression.
Thats a sick powerband but its not nearly as efficient as other 6 cylinders and thats whats disappointing.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks to everyone putting so much thought into this.
This is only the tip of the iceberg right now, next year will be the 20v's year. I will have 5 + cars under my belt ready to make repeateable power and run numbers.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

yea but he can easily rev to 8500, can you rev to 10 000rpm?








I thought its always the point...to get as much torque/power as soon as possible to get the thing moving, philosophy of porsche and any other sport car...
You make 150hp at 5000rpm where he makes 420whp... yea well, there is no arguing here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

I cannot understand why 1.8T development is being compared to VRT's. Completely different engine platform. For power sure the VRT will surpass a 1.8T but that is not the point here. 
Ed managed to make power and good times with the platform we are all here in this forum for.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ For power sure the VRT will surpass a 1.8T * but that is not the point here. *
Ed managed to make power and good times with the platform we are all here in this * 1.8T * forum for.

fixed.... and seconded.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

he wouldve, couldve, shouldve but didnt i know. And if we were road racing 4k would matter to me, but im not, this isnt a cummins, i dont need 600ftlbs @ 2k, i need power from 6-8500 which is what i achieved.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

plus wouldnt all that power down low+fwd=blowing the tires off and getting nowhere. the thing bakes fourth as it is now no? plus if you were to put a solid lifter set-up in there and rev out to god knows what....damn.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

i believe the topic title was a STATEMENT, not an invitation to argue. there are not any words like: discuss, opinion, thoughts, ideas. period.
this topic alone has flooded my email, and i gotta take it off watched. but i know for the next 4.5 months it will remain front page in the 1.8T forums, i will visit it, Ed; and thanks for the setup help thru PM's.....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Ed and http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for haters, naysayers, and VRT comparers....


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Ed and http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for haters, naysayers, and VRT comparers....[/QUOTE]
word


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

good job ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

apr stage 3+ and my car (not off aprs website, but a users dyno in the dyno thread.)


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_apr stage 3+ and my car (not off aprs website, but a users dyno in the dyno thread.)


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

what made you decide not to go solid lifter?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_what made you decide not to go solid lifter?

nothing did, i am in no particular rush. No one else is making an effort too find limits, so ill do it. 
Im buying an engine dynamometer this winter and between that machine about 10 stock motors coupled with locking kevin black in a room with those 2 things we should have some great information


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re:*

I don't get this... Ed made power, backed it up with solid 1/4 times and still people saying you should've done this instead, this could've been better etc etc... wtf! Obviously this mechanic/driver knows what he is doing, if that is not enough, go do it your self instead of ruining someone else's efforts and accomplishments.
And don't even get me started on this worthless and mainly irrelevant comparison to the honda engines.
again, keep it up Ed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
nothing did, i am in no particular rush. No one else is making an effort too find limits, so ill do it. 
Im buying an engine dynamometer this winter and between that machine about 10 stock motors coupled with locking kevin black in a room with those 2 things we should have some great information










That's a nice way to use your customer cars, just j/k








Do you plan to install a cage in that thing now that it's mid 10's?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_

That's a nice way to use your customer cars, just j/k








Do you plan to install a cage in that thing now that it's mid 10's?










the red car is my car







I dont get around to my car because of their cars....I planned on putting in a cage this year, but we had so much to do it didnt happen. I also didnt want the cage to automatically turn it into a "race car"


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

the excitement brews.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_apr stage 3+ and my car (not off aprs website, but a users dyno in the dyno thread.)









Awesome comparison!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_I don't get this... Ed made power, backed it up with solid 1/4 times and still people saying you should've done this instead, this could've been better etc etc... wtf! Obviously this mechanic/driver knows what he is doing, if that is not enough, go do it your self instead of ruining someone else's efforts and accomplishments.
And don't even get me started on this worthless and mainly irrelevant comparison to the honda engines.
again, keep it up Ed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No sir, as i said before big props to Ed on his setup, he is probably gonna make history when it comes to 1.8T engines...he already did, he owns fastest MKIV 1.8T. That's not the question at all and yea its probably STUPID to mention here but when you put on the table all the money and stuff he put into that car...and look at other engine solutions...thats when you ask yourself if 1.8T is the way to go.
Of course when it comes to 1.8T, no arguing...i love his setup... i can just imagen how that thing pulls.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mescaline)*

doing 700whp on a vr6 and having it be as reliable as my car is will cost just as much.


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*

i have a qwestion; has the car done all of the drag races with no breaking? no axle damage, no engine damage at all?


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_doing 700whp on a vr6 and having it be as reliable as my car is will cost just as much. 

More actually. Internals are more expensive, 24v's and R32's will require bigger turbos really. Valvetrains are more expensive, etc etc. We already did around 750+whp on a 2.8L 24v. Repeated trips to FL and back w/ it as well. Powerful car, but wont blow Ed's car away. It would probably end up a driver's race.. Congrats ed, proud of you.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_doing 700whp on a vr6 and having it be as reliable as my car is will cost just as much. 

It sure will but as i said you will have broader power range and more torque, but as mirror stated before its all about choice.
Your dyno got me really thinking about building my motor and getting 02m tranny ...but i would really like AWD, i have stage 3+ now and i find it very hard to launch the car on street tires..coming out of corners almost always results in massive wheel spin.... i would be too scared to drive your car honestly lol, i have a feeling it would pull me off the road or something


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTIVR6* »_i have a qwestion; has the car done all of the drag races with no breaking? no axle damage, no engine damage at all?

i have ran the car all year with no drive train failure at all. On the last pass we shut it down due to a lean spike, we are working on some more stuff from all of the priceless data we have aquired over the course of the year.
no broken gears, no broken axles, no bent valves, i hvaent done anything other then change the oil.


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*

that is amazing. i would think that at least one thing would break. axle, piston, head gasket stuff like that/


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mescaline)*

ed put an 02m in my car and it is the best thing that i have ever done to my car... i recomend it to everyone who has an 02j. With the peloquin diff coming out of turns is amazing. If you have the money get intouvh with UGVWP $1650 shipped to my door... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_doing 700whp on a vr6 and having it be as *reliable* as my car is will cost just as much. 



_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTIVR6* »_that is amazing. i would think that at least one thing would break. axle, piston, *head gasket* stuff like that/


lol
Did the birdy tell you something


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_








Will i take this motor and power range over yours? any time...
But yea this is 1.8T and as people said, big props to you man!

You know whats funny about that... you still only have a 2000rpm power band just like eds car, it just hits 1000rpm earlier... That much torque in a FWD car you will never get traction, you have a much better shot with a less torquey and higher revving motor in a FWD car.
EDIT: I just read the thread, this has been covered already hehe.



_Modified by FrankiEBoneZ at 11:51 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

Holy BALLS


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_You know whats funny about that... you still only have a 2000rpm power band just like eds car....

Actually, if you look at the A/F ratio, it only has a "usable" powerband for 800-1000 rpm


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*

ok, lets not get ahead of ourselves now.. 12v vrt's are deeply embedded in the 9's already and tons of them in the low 10's... 24v's and R32's when wrung out will only be better. Lets keep this on topic...


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_
Actually, if you look at the A/F ratio, it only has a "usable" powerband for 800-1000 rpm
















hahahahahahaah 690hp at 14:1.... that'll last long.
EDIT:
Actually I'd like to thank Ed for goin out and doing this. Whilst I am not going for 700hp, still building a moderately high hp 20v takes some work. People like himself, Bob, Pete and Billy are people to follow, take ideas from, and bounce ideas off of.
Without people like this you'd all be sitting on your ass with 9psi in a k03. Quit bitching and take it for what it is. A high revving(for VW), high HP, 1.8liter engine. 
I could probably count on 1 hand the number of people in the 1.8t forum capable of doing this reliably.. give the man some respect.


_Modified by haenszel at 12:59 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
hahahahahahaah 690hp at 14:1.... that'll last long.


That was dyno of chris green's VR6 turbo...worlds fastest one i think, maybe AF is not correctly displayed there, who knows


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_ok, lets not get ahead of ourselves now.. 12v vrt's are deeply embedded in the 9's already and tons of them in the low 10's... 24v's and R32's when wrung out will only be better. Lets keep this on topic...

*Sad thing about all this is we are all behind the real (other Brands) competition. Ed's motor setup is the closest I've seen a 1.8 liter motor get to power output of a Honda in the hotrod class which is closest to where he would run. Vr6-t are woefully behind when compared to Nissan R32s and Toyota Supra making double the HP in the dyno sheet in this thread.*
As far sharing setup information, when I am at a show people always ask me "WhatChu got in dat thing?" I tell them anything they want to know. The next thing out of their mouths is how they would do it differently. Ed listed the recipe for the 676Whp on the first page of this thread. That's about as much sharing one can do really. The rest is engineering, experience, education and what looks to me as a whole bunch of fabrication.
Here it is again:
*Ed's Setup*
Turbo is a T3/T4 ball bearing unit. Ill release specs after show and go.
Equal length tubular manifold - by me
tial 44wg
tial 50mm bov
2.5" charge piping on the hot side - by me
precision 825hp core
3" cold side charge piping- me

Stock crank
Pauter rods
Mahle motorsports pistons
stock head bolts
stock head gaskets
QED CNC ported cylinder head
ferrea exhaust valves
stock intakes
rosten retainers
cat springs
cat 3652 cast camshafts

autronic sm4
1000cc injectors (maxed @ 95% duty with 58psi base)
a1000 pump
a1000 regulator
fuel cell
02m trans
south bend stage V six puck clucth
unorthodox flywheel
LSD
stock axles


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
i have ran the car all year with no drive train failure at all. On the last pass we shut it down due to a lean spike, we are working on some more stuff from all of the priceless data we have aquired over the course of the year.
no broken gears, no broken axles, no bent valves, i hvaent done anything other then change the oil.

you only made a few passes making any substantial power right? 
hetzens trans didnt **** his stock dif until after hundreds of slicked passes. but when it did it twisted one of the axles literally 180 degress, so i wouldnt jump to the bulletproof conclusion just yet.


_Modified by billy mitchell at 12:13 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (billy mitchell)*

he is making slightly more power than hetzen


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (passatG60)*

First off I want to say congratulations to Ed. It was nice to meet you at the track. 10.60's on the first full pass with that combo is one hell of an accomplishment.
Second all the complaining and moaning about how the powerband is weak, or I would have done this different, etc. is one of the main reasons 1.8t's and VW's in general lag behind other makes when it comes to making power or running a number. VW owners are more concerned with what isn't possible than what is possible. Instead of researching and trying new things for themselves they want to log onto the Vortex and be told what to do and what not to do. If you copy someone's setup you are at best going to go only as fast as they did. 
Now to clear up some misconsepctions/wrong info in this thread.
First off vr6's are not deeply in the 9's. There are a handful, and I mean a handful, of 9 sec vr6's and thats it. Granted one did go 9.3x but that was a full on race car and that was a one time thing. Only two cars have gone 9's withouth wheelie bars that I know of - Chris Green and J.D. There aren't even that many 10 sec vr6's. I can only thing of a couple still racing and probably less than a dozen that have done it at all. I am not sure if any have done it with a/c still in the car







It is one thing to make power on a dyno, another to get a car down the track. Ed did both. 
As for the 700whp dyno of Chris Green's posted I beleive the lean afr was a result of a boost spike and running out of MAP sensor that was taken care of on subsequent runs. 
In comparing Ed's car to a honda or other 4cyl cars that compete you would have to look at the spfwd class for a comparison. That class is for cars with plates, no wheelie bars, etc. Ed is only down 50-150whp from the top guys in that class and they are all for the most part running 2l+ displacement and a larger turbo. With some more fuel and a little more time on the dyno I don't doubt Ed would close the gap even more. His times would put him right in the middle of what has turned out to be a very competitive field - and he is doing it at a weight a couple hundred pounds heavier than most of the cars in that class. About the only thing other than safety equipment that he would have to change is to add an exhaust (which wouldn't slow the car down any) and go to a slightly smaller slick. I think if you look at Ed's runs in this light they become even more impressive. 
I just want to say congrats one more time and I can't wait to see what else is in store for this car.


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Vanilla Ice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanilla Ice* »_he is making slightly more power than hetzen 

o really? probably why i questioned how much abuse the trans and axles have actually taken.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (vw1320)*

Not here denouncing what Ed has done. We're very well acquainted w/ each other. He's a solid guy w/ a vivid imagination that has come to fruition. His plans down the future is even more vivid and this out of the box way of thinking is great for the community and the platform.
As for the VR6T's. There are quite a few not listed at all on the race ladders that are public here. I was heavily involved w/ 3 of them here locally that no one is even remotely aware of and kept that way as they are involved in the 'street circuit' (I dont condone this). I didnt bring up the VRT vs 1.8T debate and never will. Just hate it when ppl compare apples to oranges and when ppl jump on the VRT's... they've obviously never driven or fully witnessed one....


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (billy mitchell)*

Obviously we will find out if they are as bullet proof as we are assuming, but as of now its all assumptions. Someone has to find what the stock parts can handle, and I guess Ed and us are all will to front the expense. I am not sure why there is all the hating, considering we are willing to expend our resources to let you guys know what works, and what doesn't.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_
Second all the complaining and moaning about how the powerband is weak, or I would have done this different, etc. is one of the main reasons 1.8t's and VW's in general lag behind other makes when it comes to making power or running a number. VW owners are more concerned with what isn't possible than what is possible.

Look at what the 1.8T is designed to do... Broad, flat TQ curves, with either a baby K03, or even the APR STGIII+ kit, that is what most people tune it for. 
I believe THAT is why VW's are behind. If you want an engine that is designed to rev high, make high HP, reacts very well to boost, and has tons of aftermarket hardware and support... AND comes with a lighter body... Can be had for cheap... Anyone care to guess where I'm heading?
Perhaps because the 1.8T isn't designed to run this way, and it's (in my mind) an uphill battle the whole way Ed deserves mucho credit. But, again, I don't see the 1.8T community as a whole too interested in creating high rev'ing, peak HP kinds of cars gutted for the race track. If you wanted that, just get a K or B series Honda. :-X
As I said earlier, it's just a different philosophy... I don't think it's fair to judge one another using different judgment criteria.


_Modified by -Khaos- at 8:39 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_
Second all the complaining and moaning about how the powerband is weak, or I would have done this different, etc. is one of the main reasons 1.8t's and VW's in general lag behind other makes when it comes to making power or running a number. VW owners are more concerned with what isn't possible than what is possible. Instead of researching and trying new things for themselves they want to log onto the Vortex and be told what to do and what not to do. If you copy someone's setup you are at best going to go only as fast as they did. 


Dude u act like hes done this crazy feet that noone ever has come up with, its really not that hard. BIG AZZ turbo= BIG AZZ HP its not a hard concept nor setup. Now, building a setup that is good low-end and isnt at [email protected] and still makes 700whp actually takes some skill, thinking, and balls.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
Dude u act like hes done this crazy feet that noone ever has come up with, its really not that hard. BIG AZZ turbo= BIG AZZ HP its not a hard concept nor setup. Now, building a setup that is good low-end and isnt at [email protected] and still makes 700whp actually takes some skill, thinking, and balls. 

Both take skills.
It's just that building a good low-end car is good for driving and sucks at drag, while his set up is the entire opposite.
It's kinda comparing apples to oranges IMHO..


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_Obviously we will find out if they are as bullet proof as we are assuming, but as of now its all assumptions. Someone has to find what the stock parts can handle, and I guess Ed and us are all will to front the expense. I am not sure why there is all the hating, considering we are willing to expend our resources to let you guys know what works, and what doesn't.

are you being serious?


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (-Khaos-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-Khaos-* »_
Both take skills.
It's just that building a good low-end car is good for driving and sucks at drag, while his set up is the entire opposite.
It's kinda comparing apples to oranges IMHO..

How is building a low end powerful car that still makes 700whp by the end of the powerband apples vs oranges?


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

Crazy Feet? Ed's a breakdancer now?
As for crazy FEAT well he has done something no one has done before - thats why he has the fastest MK4 title.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

Most ppl tune for broad powerband in general... From Acura's to Volvo's. Thats the type of driving that most ppl like to do and most do mind breaking things every other day








As for the other platforms, I equate it to the difference b/w 'Shawshank Redemption' and 'Shrek'. Both good movies. They are different movies for different crowds. One made more money then the other because of advertisement and media exposure at the box office. If you ask any 17yr old whats a better, more powerful movie, they'll most likely say Shrek.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_Crazy Feet? Ed's a breakdancer now?
As for crazy FEAT well he has done something no one has done before - thats why he has the fastest MK4 title.


it wont last, i promise you that


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
How is building a low end powerful car that still makes 700whp by the end of the powerband apples vs oranges?

I'll send you fruit basket full of apples and oranges if you can find me one 1.8T with low end, and 700WHP.








There's only so many ways to get that much HP...


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (-Khaos-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-Khaos-* »_
I'll send you fruit basket full of apples and oranges if you can find me one 1.8T with low end, and 700WHP.








There's only so many ways to get that much HP...

within how much of time? I want that fruit basket, but not dynoing till the 10th


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billy mitchell* »_
you only made a few passes making any substantial power right? 
hetzens trans didnt **** his stock dif until after hundreds of slicked passes. but when it did it twisted one of the axles literally 180 degress, so i wouldnt jump to the bulletproof conclusion just yet.

_Modified by billy mitchell at 12:13 PM 10-24-2007_

According to your quote he never said bullet proof, he just said it hasnt broken. If anyone hear thinks OEM parts rated on a 180hp car are going to be bullet proof at 676whp they shouldnt even bother modding there car.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
within how much of time? I want that fruit basket, but not dynoing till the 10th









I'm marking this date and calling you out on it in this forum, so just go ahead and post it up on that day. Make sure you go to the track too that week and break the record, we're all waiting.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
I'm marking this date and calling you out on it in this forum, so just go ahead and post it up on that day. Make sure you go to the track too that week and break the record, we're all waiting.

Track might happen this week if weather permitted and axles hold out


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
I'm marking this date and calling you out on it in this forum, so just go ahead and post it up on that day. Make sure you go to the track too that week and break the record, we're all waiting.

take it from me, you're wasting your time. I've called him out sooo many times and he never shows. Once he sent me 50 bucks that I'd keep if he didn't show. If he did, we'd race for that 50. He didn't show up.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
How is building a low end powerful car that still makes 700whp by the end of the powerband apples vs oranges?

no one said that
whatever you have, that you think is competition for ed 
create your own post about your setup and let everyone see and tell you their opinion of it and,
then the FORUM can decide whether your setup is better than ed's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
Track might happen this week if weather permitted and axles hold out

And folks we have the first cop out of his claims, the axles... lol















Dont make excuses, just post up what you said your gonna do. We're all waiting.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_
no one said that
whatever you have, that you think is competition for ed 
create your own post about your setup and let everyone see and tell you their opinion of it and,
then the FORUM can decide whether your setup is better than ed's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will, when i dyno, I'm just worried about the block holding up, eh, go big or go home


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
And folks we have the first cop out of his claims, the axles... lol















Dont make excuses, just post up what you said your gonna do. We're all waiting.

This year he didn't race me because:
1. He didn't have his vag-com cable. I did at the track and would have let him use it.
2. His downpipe cracked.
3. His intake manifold cracked.
4. I don't remember but there are other times.
He has a 3076 with direct port water/meth and nitrous. He ran in the 14.00 index class at the last Import Wars this past Sunday.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

are you on a stock block???
if so you just need to shut up right now
what turbo are you dynoing with>?


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
He has a 3076 with direct port water/meth and nitrous. He ran in the 14.00 index class at the last Import Wars this past Sunday. 

It was 13.00 index, and only because i they wouldnt let me qualify for quick 16 because i was 5 mins late for the last qualifying run


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
It was 13.00 index, and only because i they wouldnt let me qualify for quick 16 because i was 5 mins late for the last qualifying run

What was your best pass of the day? Barely a 12?


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

VW Vortex 1.8t Forum Posting Order:
1) Original post, including dyno/track time making it obvious what the car's intended use is.
2) "wow never seen that before, nice job) comments
3) "why didn't you do it this way/turbo too big/no powerband/won't hook up" comments
4) "my buddys/uncles/cousins/dogs definitely gonna do more than that" comments
5) "totally unrelated comparisons (other make car,chassis,application,engine) from the title of the forum" comments
6) "it should make more/go faster" comments, even though the post is usually about the first dyno/track experience with the new setup
If Ed didn't do it, it would not have been done by now - PERIOD
If the people posting are so bad-ass, then why aren't people talking about you - QUESTION MARK
When you actually DO something, by all means lets hear it PERIOD \ THREAD


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billy mitchell* »_
are you being serious?

Yes because this is getting ridiculous. This entire thread has been "Oh this is wrong, or you did this wrong, or you should have done this". Ed is pushing the limits, and trying to find out what will break. Yes its for himself, but also for the entire community. Who knows when the stock 02m axles will break? Who knows that the stock headbolts/head gasket can handle? Who knows what the stock crank can handle? No one, but the only way to get there is to push the parts to the point where they do break. I don't see anyone else doing it, and if they are they sure as hell aren't telling the general public about it.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_
Yes because this is getting ridiculous. This entire thread has been "Oh this is wrong, or you did this wrong, or you should have done this". Ed is pushing the limits, and trying to find out what will break. Yes its for himself, but also for the entire community. Who knows when the stock 02m axles will break? Who knows that the stock headbolts/head gasket can handle? Who knows what the stock crank can handle? No one, but the only way to get there is to push the parts to the point where they do break. I don't see anyone else doing it, and if they are they sure as hell aren't telling the general public about it. 

people have broken 02m axles. DRs with a t25 3071.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_VW Vortex 1.8t Forum Posting Order:
1) Original post, including dyno/track time making it obvious what the car's intended use is.
2) "wow never seen that before, nice job) comments
3) "why didn't you do it this way/turbo too big/no powerband/won't hook up" comments
4) "my buddys/uncles/cousins/dogs definitely gonna do more than that" comments
5) "totally unrelated comparisons (other make car,chassis,application,engine) from the title of the forum" comments
6) "it should make more/go faster" comments, even though the post is usually about the first dyno/track experience with the new setup
If Ed didn't do it, it would not have been done by now - PERIOD
If the people posting are so bad-ass, then why aren't people talking about you - QUESTION MARK
When you actually DO something, by all means lets hear it PERIOD \ THREAD

cliff notes equals ed's badass
anyone know what the biggest available divided t3 housing is?
Ed how do you think a t3/t61 would do HP wise and spool wise?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (PolskiHetzen)*

anybody can break anything.... and some will. tires and driving will affect how long parts last, along with luck. Hell, I went 14 straight ten second passes on an ACN 020 trans with 1.5 and 1.6 second 60' times... but then someone will just tellme i had a light car. It never ends....


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

<<<Ed how do you think a t3/t61 would do HP wise and spool wise?>>
- search SC61 on H-T


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_anybody can break anything.... and some will. tires and driving will affect how long parts last, along with luck. Hell, I went 14 straight ten second passes on an ACN 020 trans with 1.5 and 1.6 second 60' times... but then someone will just tellme i had a light car. It never ends....

O I know and agree. But I just wanted to point that out


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_
Yes because this is getting ridiculous. This entire thread has been "Oh this is wrong, or you did this wrong, or you should have done this". Ed is pushing the limits, and trying to find out what will break. Yes its for himself, but also for the entire community. Who knows when the stock 02m axles will break? Who knows that the stock headbolts/head gasket can handle? Who knows what the stock crank can handle? No one, but the only way to get there is to push the parts to the point where they do break. I don't see anyone else doing it, and if they are they sure as hell aren't telling the general public about it. 

well as far as the engine BOB has told us alot as far as head gasket crank etc.. go...
oh BTW ED what type of design is your manifold? Are you using a short shifter?


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (lugnuts)*

Just thought I would throw this up as i was comparing my GT3076R .63A/R to Ed's Run. I am running 28-30PSI. Don't know where Ed runs. Shows difference in Lag and Top end ability pretty darn clearly.
We both hit the 500 mark at about the same RPM...lol.










_Modified by VariantStg3 at 4:39 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## mark hamill (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
it wont last, i promise you that 

wings west car is gunna fly threw the 1/4


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
It was 13.00 index, and only because i they wouldnt let me qualify for quick 16 because i was 5 mins late for the last qualifying run

This thread is not about you. No one cares about you or your 13 second runs in this thread. If you want to post your own thread about your own achievements, theres a post new topic button at the top of the forum. I will be sure to congratulate you when you break Ed's E.T. and trap speed.


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_
Yes because this is getting ridiculous. This entire thread has been "Oh this is wrong, or you did this wrong, or you should have done this". Ed is pushing the limits, and trying to find out what will break. Yes its for himself, but also for the entire community. Who knows when the stock 02m axles will break? Who knows that the stock headbolts/head gasket can handle? Who knows what the stock crank can handle? No one, but the only way to get there is to push the parts to the point where they do break. I don't see anyone else doing it, and if they are they sure as hell aren't telling the general public about it. 

you cant still be serious


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Re: (billy mitchell)*

*Please keep this thread to the discussion of Ed's car/setup/achievement* 
Anyone wishing to toot their own horn or discuss items outside of those outlined above are asked to post their own threads or keep it to themselves.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (lugnuts)*

So, exactly how much PSI did you run to attain this 67X whp???


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (18T_BT)*

under 40


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (lugnuts)*

LOL.....it's back!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_*Please keep this thread to the discussion of Ed's car/setup/achievement* 
Anyone wishing to toot their own horn or discuss items outside of those outlined above are asked to post their own threads or keep it to themselves.

It's about time. Thanks for cleaning up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ed: Again I just want to say that what you guys are doing up there in NY is off the scale. What was that 5 500-800hp cars? Thats awesome.
but heres a serious question. Just so that everyone can see.
*When did you start building this car? How many years has this taken?* 
Because I know this really is a hard earned achievement. This sort of thing doesn't grow in your shop over night


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*

I had the motor in the car since january, i wanted to try bobs cnc head and the mahle motorsports pistons.
I sold my old turbo setup 2 weeks ago, and traded some parts in house.
Got the new turbo/intercooler core/intercooler/downpipe tubing last monday. 
Tuesday i made the ic pipes and finished the manifold.
Wed i made the downpipe, welded the bov on the intercooler pipe, and made the dumptube
Thursday kevin wired in a new coil overlay harness and we took it to the dyno for tuning.
Saturday i left for the track, Sunday we ran it.
So i built it tuesday/wed, finished the touches thurday and ran it on the weekend.


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_I had the motor in the car since january, i wanted to try bobs cnc head and the mahle motorsports pistons.......So i built it tuesday/wed, finished the touches thurday and ran it on the weekend.

God help us if you actually spend some real time on it. LOL. 
What size MAP Sensor are you running?


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

my question is why go through all this work and keep stock head bolts???


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*

The Autronic internal MAP is 440 KPA(49.3 psi), and should more be needed I can read an external sensor.
The OEM head fasteners are a preference of the engine builder and have been used successfully in 2 700+ hp engines so far.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Bora GLI* »_my question is why go through all this work and keep stock head bolts???

First because studs make a top mount turbo setup hard for quick cyl head removal and 2nd: sheerly to test the limits. We have reached stock rod limit, we have researched head flow, cam design, manfold design etc. I want to see when the fail, when they do ill figure out why and let you guys know.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

man... things have sure changed around here.
Good Job, Ed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rmatthews9 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

seriously, MAD PROPS!
Someone should go through this thread and delete the 12 pages worth of BS posts. It is getting to the point where I can't read half of the threads in this forum. They wind up being a big waste of time because you have to sift through so much crap.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_I had the motor in the car since january, i wanted to try bobs cnc head and the mahle motorsports pistons.
I sold my old turbo setup 2 weeks ago, and traded some parts in house.
Got the new turbo/intercooler core/intercooler/downpipe tubing last monday. 
Tuesday i made the ic pipes and finished the manifold.
Wed i made the downpipe, welded the bov on the intercooler pipe, and made the dumptube
Thursday kevin wired in a new coil overlay harness and we took it to the dyno for tuning.
Saturday i left for the track, Sunday we ran it.
So i built it tuesday/wed, finished the touches thurday and ran it on the weekend.

sorry man I guess I need to be more clear. When did you first star working on this car with the goal of testing the limits? Better yet when did the Idea come into your head?
i'm just trying to show everyone that it aint easy. Ive been mapping stuff out and collecting parts since late 2005 (Ibought it in march 05) It takes time.


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*

congrats ED and team!


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*

Are you getting laid more now







Hopefully this is funny to those that saw that thread


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_
sorry man I guess I need to be more clear. When did you first star working on this car with the goal of testing the limits? Better yet when did the Idea come into your head?
i'm just trying to show everyone that it aint easy. Ive been mapping stuff out and collecting parts since late 2005 (Ibought it in march 05) It takes time.









I was planning turbos and trying to get some good combos for about a year now. The motor stuff and turbo setup was planned the last month or 2. Its not a one two three process at all. Id say I planned on pushing limits when kevin and I got together around this time last year.


----------



## Assle (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*

I don't know if you've thought about it yet because customer cars come first, but what do you intend to do with the fuel system for the future?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Assle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Assle* »_I don't know if you've thought about it yet because customer cars come first, but what do you intend to do with the fuel system for the future?

Im going to run 2- bosch 044 pumps or add another aeromotive pump and squeeze the 1000's out to test them, then drop in ~1250cc injectors.


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
Im going to run 2- bosch 044 pumps or add another aeromotive pump and squeeze the 1000's out to test them, then drop in ~1250cc injectors.

if you want ed i will try the 1250cc's


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (one.eightT03)*

Is the Bosch 44 pump an old style CIS pump. I am still running the original 1983 Bosch Rabbit GTI pump with my setup just running 3/8" lines. I am always wondering if it's the same unit?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (VariantStg3)*

I beleive its very similar. It flows very well @ high pressure.
The aeromotive flows more at low pressure but falls on its face once its squeezed. 58psi base + 38psi boost makes its life fairly hard.


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*

you crazy kids and your volkswagens!!
Good job mate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

bosch 044 pumps are the **** thats wat all the crazy cars overseas use. at least the bmw's and audi's.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*

Check your pm Ed.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (INA)*

You can make 800+ wheel with an A1000 if you aren't running crazy fuel pressure.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_You can make 800+ wheel with an A1000 if you aren't running crazy fuel pressure.

good tho see you here again







I guess it takes a thread like this to peak your interest







What pump is on ya'lls car now?
*ED: have you thought about twin pumps? *I'm 99% sure thats what I'm doing although my buddy is trying to talk me out of it... psshh stupid 700whp civic owners











_Modified by IFIWASINMYVW at 9:40 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## buddejr8 (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

haha. all-out fa sho! i love that show. the last non-domestic car, to make it to the sweet 16, was that boosted crx and he made it to the final four. it would be dope to see a 1.8t in that sheit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t ([email protected])*

this is not to be a dick, and honestly there are too many pages to read, but A LOT OF THESE PROBLEMS NEVER HAPPEND W/ VW's until the 1.8t came into the scene. Where every kid that buys a chip, intercooler and exhaust thinks they deserve respect from the big boys.
Again not a dig, just a statement and something I've noticed. Its one of the larger reasons why I dislike the 1.8t. Plus a *STOCK* GTi should NEVER have a turbo on it. 


_Modified by fatfreevw at 8:09 AM 10-26-2007_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_
good tho see you here again







I guess it takes a thread like this to peak your interest







What pump is on ya'lls car now?
*ED: have you thought about twin pumps? *I'm 99% sure thats what I'm doing although my buddy is trying to talk me out of it... psshh stupid 700whp civic owners








_Modified by IFIWASINMYVW at 9:40 PM 10-25-2007_


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
Im going to run 2- bosch 044 pumps or add another aeromotive pump and squeeze the 1000's out to test them, then drop in ~1250cc injectors.

I'm thinking about trying a Aeromotive Eliminator pump. If you go to Aeromotives site you can see how much more it flows, should be good for the 700whp mark where the A1000 is falling just short. If you run bigger injectors you could probably use either pump. 
http://www.aeromotiveinc.com/p...sub=1
If the pro series is streetable I was thinking about going gangster so I can pump out pools on the side and recoup some money


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_Plus a GTi should NEVER have a turbo on it.


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw's signature* »_1998 GTi Fully Built VR6 w/ T04B on TEC3








go fish, brutha.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_







go fish, brutha.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_







go fish, brutha.









good eye....


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_







go fish, brutha.









DO'h! editing


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_Is the Bosch 44 pump an old style CIS pump. I am still running the original 1983 Bosch Rabbit GTI pump with my setup just running 3/8" lines. I am always wondering if it's the same unit?

that's the 957 IIRC
the 044 is stock on twin turbo porsches to name a car.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_
What pump is on ya'lls car now?

A1000
Was going to run two Bosch's, then an Eliminator, then we found out some some guys we run with are making 800 wheel on a single A1000, so we just stuck with what we have. They are good so long as they never get starved for fuel, then they are toast.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
If the pro series is streetable I was thinking about going gangster so I can pump out pools on the side and recoup some money









It does look tempting... overkill for 600 wheel though...









_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
A1000
Was going to run two Bosch's, then an Eliminator, then we found out some some guys we run with are making 800 wheel on a single A1000, so we just stuck with what we have. They are good so long as they never get starved for fuel, then they are toast.

You guys started using that a few months ago right? Thats what Aeromotive specs the HP limit at, 800. Hrmmm... I'm curious to see what ED finds to be the limit










_Modified by IFIWASINMYVW at 1:36 PM 10-26-2007_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*

regardless of HP, it depends on fuel pressure


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_regardless of HP, *it depends on fuel pressure*

Of course. But it is not "regardless of HP" because at some point you will not be able to flow enough fuel to support the HP your making no matter if you push 1000psi through the pump. There's a limit to the efficiency and mechanics of the device, and I'm curious to see where that is.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_
Of course. But it is not "regardless of HP" because at some point you will not be able to flow enough fuel to support the HP your making no matter if you push 1000psi through the pump. There's a limit to the efficiency and mechanics of the device, and I'm curious to see where that is.

Go to aeromotives site. It shows the graph of how the pump tapers off with increased fuel pressure. At 50+psi base pressure and 30+psi boost your looking at 80+ fuel pressure. According to there chart it only flows ~300lbs/hr @ 80psi, and ~200lbs/hr @ 90psi. If your run normal 3 bar prssure and 30psi boost thats 74psi, where it flows ~350lbs/hr. 
If I recall correctly too, they are running a base 57psi fuel pressure, and minimum 32psi with 38psi on that 676whp pull. So thats 95psi pressure so that pump is flowing F'n crap at that pressure lol. I'm using the 12volt reading though as well for my references. Cars probably run at 13.5volts, which in that case you can can add about 50lbs/hr to each number I just stated.








Seems bigger injectors are much better than cranking the fuel pressure with this pump.
Also, the Eliminator pump flows about 50lbs/hr over what the A1000 flows @ any given fuel pressure.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*

We run 44psi base fuel pressure. The car has had an A1000(not the same one, heh...) on it since it was a 20V, back to 2004.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*










lol, you are not even on the graph anymore. 
I would just throw in the 1250's (or bigger), and drop the base down. 
That any make sure it's fed with a welding cable to handle the voltage. 
who doesn't love a 1000 rpm idle anyways. Pretty awesome maxing one of those out.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (enginerd)*

Thanks for the last three posts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif perfect...
I still wanna see when Ed makes the A1000 fail. That's exactly why I want to use twins and drop the base way down


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_Thanks for the last three posts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif perfect...
I still wanna see when Ed makes the A1000 fail. That's exactly why I want to use twins and drop the base way down









Even at 13.5v, Ed is beyond the capabilty of this pump- as he stated.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*

I maxed an A1000 out on pump gas:


















_Modified by lugnuts at 6:50 PM 10-26-2007_


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

on a V8


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (Fugee)*

you are correct,sir


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

Kevin sucks...


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_I maxed an A1000 out on pump gas:

















_Modified by lugnuts at 6:50 PM 10-26-2007_

That fit in a golf?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
That fit in a golf?

w8 passat


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_I maxed an A1000 out on pump gas:










_Modified by lugnuts at 6:50 PM 10-26-2007_

psssht that aint nothin































_Modified by carbide01 at 7:55 PM 10-26-2007_


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (carbide01)*

Those numbers are sick!







Anyone have the video on file other then through youtube? I'm in Iraq and youtube is blocked on these computers.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UrSeRiOuS* »_Those numbers are sick!







Anyone have the video on file other then through youtube? I'm in Iraq and youtube is blocked on these computers.









http://s114.photobucket.com/al...1.flv


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

is your 2 step/anti lag built into autronic?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_is your 2 step/anti lag built into autronic?

yup.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yup. 

thanks for the quick response ED.


----------



## macho212 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

Congrats Nice Numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (macho212)*

wow, stu's been here.....
it does suck to get off track...
so Ed, what cams you running now?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (speeding-g60)*

I run cat 3652 cast camshafts


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_I run cat 3652 cast camshafts

can i have them








unable to obtain..... hopefully they are available for next season.















and unrelated sort of... you recommended the GT30r to be ordered as GT3076R with a serial ending in 5012? what does it mean? or do you mean part number?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (speeding-g60)*

gt30-12r. ITs the chra number, from the data i have seen/aquired this is the best gt30r combo and it makes the most power. Others have differnet trim wheels etc.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

http://www.turbobygarrett.com/...2.htm
is this the one? only one i saw that has -12 on it....
taken from the garrett website:
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/....html


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (speeding-g60)*

yes thats it 700382-12 or 700382-5012 (what it said on my serial tags on the CHRA)


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

excellent..... that is what i will source then for the re-buildup.
thanks Ed.... when you running next? cant wait for another video of a fast vw....


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
http://s114.photobucket.com/al...1.flv

Dude you're awesome! The car is nasty! If I keep my GLI I may have to look you semi-local guys up. Depends when I decide to come home and spend some money. Back in the states I live in northeastern PA.


----------



## VRdublove (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*

It's great to see a fast MK4! What are you weighing in at?


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (VRdublove)*

I believe the car weighed 2850lbs with him driving it... I might be wrong... might have been 2950lbs.


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

Just under 2800 pounds with the 160 pound Ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (dmonitto)*

When's the cage going in, I guess now they changed the rules anyway, but doubt the cage parameters will be different.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

The rulebook is still up in the air. Sucks, because I cant finish building our car till we know the final rules from this NOPI/NHRA merger. I hope it doesnt royally suck - I know many of us are afraid its going to turn into a bikini fest, and the racing side will lose out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_The rulebook is still up in the air. Sucks, because I cant finish building our car till we know the final rules from this NOPI/NHRA merger. I hope it doesnt royally suck - I know many of us are afraid its going to turn into a bikini fest, and the racing side will lose out.

were you building your car to Q16 spec? there weren't any other classes for you to be competetive in NHRA outside of this class.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No, not Q16


_Modified by carbide01 at 9:41 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## infinity (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (carbide01)*

well done ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
were you building your car to Q16 spec? there weren't any other classes for you to be competetive in NHRA outside of this class. 

I believe the new class will be called "Turbo Street"


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Sep 24, 2004)

Do you drive it on the street alot, I read this thread a while back but dont remember if you said you did or not and was wondering if it was still streetable. What kind of reactions do you get after beating people? Any funny stories?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Spooled1.8)*

when i have time i drive it on the street. I dont drive it to work often because i work in a catholic school and they dont really like the noise and i personally dont like my students (15-17 year old guys and girls) touching it and doing stupid stuff/trying to race me.
It drives great, but most people around here talk a huge game then once they get wrecked they wont even pull back up next to you to talk.


----------



## GnarKill (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

jesus christ. take that thing out against some lambos.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (GnarKill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GnarKill* »_jesus christ. take that thing out against some lambos.




































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_when i have time i drive it on the street. I dont drive it to work often because i work in a catholic school and they dont really like the noise and i personally dont like my students (15-17 year old guys and girls) touching it and doing stupid stuff/trying to race me.
It drives great, but most people around here talk a huge game then once they get wrecked they wont even pull back up next to you to talk.

You know you like the girls touching it


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
You know you like the girls touching it









relax there you big ole PIMP!


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_...once they get wrecked they wont even pull back up next to you to talk...

This is funny. Of course the rabbit when it sees the street will actually wreck them cause the torque steer and ruts in the road usually have me going lane to lane. I wish I had mk4 suspension improvements...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (GnarKill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GnarKill* »_jesus christ. take that thing out against some lambos.

There is no traction on the street vs. the track














This isn't an EVO or the like...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
This is funny. Of course the rabbit when it sees the street will actually wreck them cause the torque steer and ruts in the road usually have me going lane to lane. I wish I had mk4 suspension improvements...









Mk4's have the same problems. lol


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
There is no traction on the street vs. the track














This isn't an EVO or the like...

i run slicks and skinnies on the street


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
i run slicks and skinnies on the street









LOL!


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_i run slicks and skinnies on the street









What a man...


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
i run slicks and skinnies on the street









We're just going to run slicks


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (TallaiMan)*

there was a guy like a year ago with a 10.5 mustang. Fully tubbed, caged, no hood, blown small block, slicks, skinnis, bright orange. The cops around here only hate on hondas.
Ive driven around town on slicks and skinnies with no exhaust and no front bumper. The looks you get from that are priceless.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_there was a guy like a year ago with a 10.5 mustang. Fully tubbed, caged, no hood, blown small block, slicks, skinnis, bright orange. The cops around here only hate on hondas.
Ive driven around town on slicks and skinnies with no exhaust and no front bumper. The looks you get from that are priceless.

Makes me want to put on my slicks. 
The further I've pushed it is open exhaust and cops didn't seem to pay attention to me on more then on occasion.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*

cops out in oak harbor, wa will pull you over for anything. i ran mine open downpipe, no front bumper with my license plate zip tiped on and i got pulled over 1/2mile from my house.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*

Ed. So are you going to setup for "Quick 16" next year or "SFWD?"


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Ed. So are you going to setup for "Quick 16" next year or "SFWD?"

Neither, they are combining the classes


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Neither, they are combining the classes

Good to know? When does new rule book emerge? Or is there a link to it now?


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_cops out in oak harbor, wa will pull you over for anything. i ran mine open downpipe, no front bumper with my license plate zip tiped on and i got pulled over 1/2mile from my house.

what did the cop say


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Good to know? When does new rule book emerge? Or is there a link to it now?


http://www.nhrasportcompact.co...id=10
in due time we will see...


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_cops out in oak harbor, wa will pull you over for anything. i ran mine open downpipe, no front bumper with my license plate zip tiped on and i got pulled over 1/2mile from my house.

lol, back when i was stock with an intake and DV I drove conservatively next to a cop and shifted. He followed me about 4 blocks after having heard the DV.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
what did the cop say

cop said youre lucky im in a good mood and that you had all the necessary paperwork(reg/insurance/license) and to not bring it out without and exhaust and a bumper... it was only a shake down run


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (boosted b5)*

just curious to know if your laying that much torque down on an OEM gearset? just an LSD?
maybe you posted this info, 17 pages of posts is just too much reading


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (jazzpur)*

stock 02m with an LSD. No heat treating nothing at all. Tranny has only been opened once to put the diff in.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*

The gear box is no big deal. 5 speeds have been holding more power and torque for a while now.
And still a ways to go to be competitive in SFWD/NOPI. I've seen with my own eyes 900+ wheel [email protected]+. Unless the FSI motor turns out to be the dark horse, no 4 cylinder VW motor will ever be competitive in that class... hell, the VRs aren't even close...


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 9:29 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_stock 02m with an LSD. No heat treating nothing at all. Tranny has only been opened once to put the diff in. 

Damn. Mine's been open three times in 30,000miles.
4,000mi - 2nd gear, 3rd gear, and syncro replacement
22,000mi - Clutch replacement
23,000mi - LSD install









honestly, i DO think the fsi will be the dark horse. imo, it's vw's most relevant motor since the tdi was first released. just my .02


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_The gear box is no big deal. 5 speeds have been holding more power and torque for a while now.
And still a ways to go to be competitive in SFWD/NOPI. I've seen with my own eyes 900+ wheel [email protected]+. Unless the FSI motor turns out to be the dark horse, no 4 cylinder VW motor will ever be competitive in that class... hell, the VRs aren't even close...

_Modified by 1.BillyT at 9:29 PM 11-15-2007_


Tony1


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_The gear box is no big deal. 5 speeds have been holding more power and torque for a while now.
And still a ways to go to be competitive in SFWD/NOPI. I've seen with my own eyes 900+ wheel [email protected]+. Unless the FSI motor turns out to be the dark horse, no 4 cylinder VW motor will ever be competitive in that class... hell, the VRs aren't even close...

_Modified by 1.BillyT at 9:29 PM 11-15-2007_

billy. The cars boost was staged and max in 4th gear was only 600whp. the car was 2800lbs with me in it. Its on a 15" wheel and a bull**** tire. It has no seat time.
There are a handful of cars in the sfwd scene that are going 9.7-10.0
Tony1's car is not a t67/p either, its an S372.
The motor is revving to 10,800, not 8750.
We will get there, ill do my best to get it there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

Plus, the turbo size limit may drop this year, I know it dropped bigtime for the supra's. That'll bring the bar down a bit.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_The gear box is no big deal. 5 speeds have been holding more power and torque for a while now.
And still a ways to go to be competitive in SFWD/NOPI. I've seen with my own eyes 900+ wheel [email protected]+. Unless the FSI motor turns out to be the dark horse, no 4 cylinder VW motor will ever be competitive in that class... hell, the VRs aren't even close...

_Modified by 1.BillyT at 9:29 PM 11-15-2007_

Some people will be proving you wrong this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_The gear box is no big deal. 5 speeds have been holding more power and torque for a while now.
And still a ways to go to be competitive in SFWD/NOPI. I've seen with my own eyes 900+ wheel [email protected]+. Unless the FSI motor turns out to be the dark horse, no 4 cylinder VW motor will ever be competitive in that class... hell, the VRs aren't even close...

_Modified by 1.BillyT at 9:29 PM 11-15-2007_

thats subjective though. will a 4banger vw be able to compete with the fastest of the hondas, prolly not anytime soon. but if you have a solid low 10sec high 9sec car, you can make the field. it's up to the driver, and hoping for broken parts after that. most of the cars in that class are running .7-.5's in that class. i think thats VERY attainable with the right combo in a mk4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:08 AM 11-16-2007_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_I've seen with my own eyes 900+ wheel [email protected]+. Unless the FSI motor turns out to be the dark horse, no 4 cylinder VW motor will ever be competitive in that class... hell, the VRs aren't even close...

How many of these are out there? Most are in the 700-800 range. Not saying they're not capable or that the Dub scene doesn't have a big hill to climb some would say mountain, lol.
But Ed's car is definitely a step in the right direction.
No matter what, Participation is the key. The more of us that can get fast and get out to events the more people/sponsors/...and chicks will see us.








I would love to at least attempt running SFWD, but my car is too old and still too slow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (hypothetical)*

the thing with the vag guys, is nobody wants to* compete*. everyone wants to run a number, and call it a day. there is no reason why vw guys cannot compete. the rubber comes off the side of the car, really it does.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the thing with the vag guys, is nobody wants to* compete*. everyone wants to run a number, and call it a day. there is no reason why vw guys cannot compete. the rubber comes off the side of the car, really it does. 

screw numbers, im takin names


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ the rubber comes off the side of the car, really it does. 

not if they put VHT in the burn out box


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
not if they put VHT in the burn out box









ouch.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
not if they put VHT in the burn out box









the car is yellow anyway, I'm sure you want it covered


----------



## middiesman (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
We will get there, ill do my best to get it there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

That's the type of attitude that's needed to get sh*t done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
not if they put VHT in the burn out box









what is VHT?


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (shotofgmplease)*

^
http://www.carshopinc.com/prod...SP162


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
not if they put VHT in the burn out box










Apply it directly to your slicks to cut 1.6 60's


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_

Apply it directly to your slicks to cut 1.6 60's









Really?







Do you have a process?


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Really?







Do you have a process?

burn out in it. This was a street racing event at the track, and I guess someone felt the need to put some in for the burnout.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (PolskiHetzen)*

Got I will talk to local folks about the ability to do this at our track, thanks.
Obviously I would do almost anything for a 60 ft like that.
Ed did you do anything like this? I am guessing no....


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Got I will talk to local folks about the ability to do this at our track, thanks.
Obviously I would do almost anything for a 60 ft like that.
Ed did you do anything like this? I am guessing no....

I'm not saying doing it will actually get you a 1.6 60ft or help. I've been fine with them using VHT+whatever else on the track surface and burning out, barely, in just water.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Really?







Do you have a process?

Buy some VHT Track Bite. Take your slicks and paint the VHT on them with a roller, wrap them in a plastic bag and let them sit over night. It will make the slicks WAY stickier.
Thats the way I was taught to doit anyway, and it has worked so far


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
Buy some VHT Track Bite. Take your slicks and paint the VHT on them with a roller, wrap them in a plastic bag and let them sit over night. It will make the slicks WAY stickier.
Thats the way I was taught to doit anyway, and it has worked so far









I've never heard of that one. I might do it next time. I only have traction problems when it's really cold out thought so maybe this would help.
How many runs does it last for?


----------



## APR M1 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
Buy some VHT Track Bite. Take your slicks and paint the VHT on them with a roller, wrap them in a plastic bag and let them sit over night. It will make the slicks WAY stickier.
Thats the way I was taught to doit anyway, and it has worked so far









VHT Track Bite and Track Bite Tire Softener are 2 different things.
You apply the Tire Softener at least 24-48hrs before the race and wrap them in a bag. You have to let it soak in and dry before the race. It’s worthless if you do it before the race. It's nothing but a mix diesel fuel and mineral sprits. Racers usually use it to bring old hard tires back to life.
VHT is like glue you can use it right before the race, it’s the sweet smelling stuff they spray when they prep the track. They usually spray it before the races (except for VW events). Just spray it on the tires with a spray bottle before every run. 
Just be careful. It bites so hard if you’re don’t have enough power or you’re not used to it, the car will bog. When you use this, it’s best to do the burnout in the water box then roll out of it.
Or, you can just buy a AWD car and forget about all of the above.








Edit: BTW, I have a set of 24.5x8.5 for sale, mounted on 15x7 center lines . they come with spacers, bolts, and leftover VHT and tire softener. best offer will take them. PM me if interested


_Modified by APR M1 at 2:05 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (APR M1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APR M1* »_
Or, you can just buy a AWD car and forget about all of the above.









Have you forgotten your FWD roots already?!?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (APR M1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APR M1* »_
VHT Track Bite and Track Bite Tire Softener are 2 different things.
You apply the Tire Softener at least 24-48hrs before the race and wrap them in a bag. You have to let it soak in and dry before the race. It’s worthless if you do it before the race. It's nothing but a mix diesel fuel and mineral sprits. Racers usually use it to bring old hard tires back to life.
VHT is like glue you can use it right before the race, it’s the sweet smelling stuff they spray when they prep the track. They usually spray it before the races (except for VW events). Just spray it on the tires with a spray bottle before every run. 
Just be careful. It bites so hard if you’re don’t have enough power or you’re not used to it, the car will bog. When you use this, it’s best to do the burnout in the water box then roll out of it.
Or, you can just buy a AWD car and forget about all of the above.








Edit: BTW, I have a set of 24.5x8.5 for sale, mounted on 15x7 center lines . they come with spacers, bolts, and leftover VHT and tire softener. best offer will take them. PM me if interested

_Modified by APR M1 at 2:05 PM 11-16-2007_

Great info Thanks... Have the AWD in the R but the turbos not in it yet so it is SLOWER than M o l a s i s i n W i n t e r ! ! ! !!!


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
billy. The cars boost was staged and max in 4th gear was only 600whp. the car was 2800lbs with me in it. Its on a 15" wheel and a bull**** tire. It has no seat time.
There are a handful of cars in the sfwd scene that are going 9.7-10.0
Tony1's car is not a t67/p either, its an S372.
The motor is revving to 10,800, not 8750.
We will get there, ill do my best to get it there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

You've got the car set up to go really far. There is no reason your car won't see 9's. Did'nt you have almost the full interior in? And are'nt you running single staged injection with a hydro head right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (IFIWASINMYVW)*

ed - hope business is treating you well - shoot me a PM or an e-mail when you have a chance - need to ask you a couple of things
mark dot wahlert at gmail dot com
thanks!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (IFIWASINMYVW)*

Does Ed's car have a cage in it?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Does Ed's car have a cage in it?

nope


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (tivs31)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Does Ed's car have a cage in it?



_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
nope























but mine does, and it's slow, and it has an exhaust leak... 
OOohhh EEDDDddd















j/k.
big ups to forcefed.. definitely great people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (APR M1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APR M1* »_
VHT Track Bite and Track Bite Tire Softener are 2 different things.
You apply the Tire Softener at least 24-48hrs before the race and wrap them in a bag. You have to let it soak in and dry before the race. It’s worthless if you do it before the race. It's nothing but a mix diesel fuel and mineral sprits. Racers usually use it to bring old hard tires back to life.
VHT is like glue you can use it right before the race, it’s the sweet smelling stuff they spray when they prep the track. They usually spray it before the races (except for VW events). Just spray it on the tires with a spray bottle before every run. 
Just be careful. It bites so hard if you’re don’t have enough power or you’re not used to it, the car will bog. When you use this, it’s best to do the burnout in the water box then roll out of it.
Or, you can just buy a AWD car and forget about all of the above.








Edit: BTW, I have a set of 24.5x8.5 for sale, mounted on 15x7 center lines . they come with spacers, bolts, and leftover VHT and tire softener. best offer will take them. PM me if interested

_Modified by APR M1 at 2:05 PM 11-16-2007_

i've always wondered about doing this on drag radials think it will have any benefit???i dont know much about tire compounds just wondering what i can do for those DR events to hook out of the hole


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (ERROL)*

<<<but mine does, and it's slow, and it has an exhaust leak...
OOohhh EEDDDddd
j/k.
big ups to forcefed.. definitely great people>>> 
- Too bad Ed's car can't do those gangsta ass donuts!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

hey Ed, how come it can rev so high? Damn i would kill to take my car over 8000rpm, take some video i wanna hear it screaming at that rpm levels


----------



## sickbeetle (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (mescaline)*

Where can I get a turbo like the one ed is running and how much will it set me back. I have an 99 a4 quattro and would like to produceabout 400 whp or more. I already have a turbonetics t3/t04e with.63 trim. From what I can gather form it is it is good up to 30psi and up to 450hp. I would like to go biggeror should I run different trim. Sorry If I jacked the thread.
Jason


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (sickbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickbeetle* »_Where can I get a turbo like the one ed is running and how much will it set me back. I have an 99 a4 quattro and would like to produceabout 400 whp or more. I already have a turbonetics t3/t04e with.63 trim. From what I can gather form it is it is good up to 30psi and up to 450hp. I would like to go biggeror should I run different trim. Sorry If I jacked the thread.
Jason

Ed's turbo is excellent but you need a *GT3076 -15.* fpr that power level.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_hey Ed, how come it can rev so high? Damn i would kill to take my car over 8000rpm, take some video i wanna hear it screaming at that rpm levels









To rev high like Ed did, you need to build the motor top to bottom. Its not cheap, and take a good amount of time. You also need some way to custom tune the motor, I would reccomend an aftermarket ECU suck at the Autronic ECU Ed is running.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (sickbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickbeetle* »_Where can I get a turbo like the one ed is running and how much will it set me back. I have an 99 a4 quattro and would like to produceabout 400 whp or more. I already have a turbonetics t3/t04e with.63 trim. From what I can gather form it is it is good up to 30psi and up to 450hp. I would like to go biggeror should I run different trim. Sorry If I jacked the thread.
Jason

Like the guy stated above me, you only need a GT3071R or equivalent for 400-450whp. Eds turbo is way to big for that horsepower goal, plus for the supporting mods you need to fully build a motor top to bottom with some sort of aftermarket engine managment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

t67, ftw. hahaha. it'll be the next 35r. 300whp-~750whp.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_t67, ftw

The new turbo of choice for (retarded) stock motor Evo kids here...







No joke.


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

i just read this entire thread from start to finish
congrats ed. i just think that it is so amazing that 1.8t's are hitting these power levels. 
congrats and good luck to future of this car and setup. Man would that be awesome if you clocked in a 9.xxx next spring


----------



## sickbeetle (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

tuning is no problem I have a friend that has a dyno and he said he will tune it for me. I know I have to build the bottom end on up. I was going to stroke it to a 2.0l. But as far as head work who would be the best place to send the head to to do head work. I was going to run an 034 manifold. I also would like to know who makes a decent intake manifold for the audi. Any info would help.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (sickbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickbeetle* »_tuning is no problem I have a friend that has a dyno and he said he will tune it for me. I know I have to build the bottom end on up. I was going to stroke it to a 2.0l. But as far as head work who would be the best place to send the head to to do head work. I was going to run an 034 manifold. I also would like to know who makes a decent intake manifold for the audi. Any info would help.

If your really serious about this go to Audizine.com and post in the B5 forum and post your goals, there is one guy on there looking for 400whp also


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

^^^thats me^^^
bob quindazzi for headwork, no questions asked... bob is doing my head, did eds, and also sams (look up his old sn, 18bora)
pm me if you want some help with your set up, this thread is for ed and lets keep it that way
im sure ed agrees with going with bob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nug548 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (QuaTTro2.8)*

famous quote " its still a VW though!"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTiyahe (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey man congrats man! I know stuff like this takes alot of time, money. This is something to look forward to. Im working with Arnold at pag parts to get over 700whp with my 1.8T. So keep a look out............ But i know how frustrating it gets when you put something out there and some people put you down. I got the same thing when i put my K04 numbers out there and I have gotten more power with it yet but i figure i just keep it to myself. But congrats again and keep a look out for a 700+ post


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (GTiyahe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiyahe* »_ But i know how frustrating it gets when you put something out there and some people put you down. I got the same thing when i put my K04 numbers out there and I have gotten more power with it yet but i figure i just keep it to myself. But congrats again and keep a look out for a 700+ post









Don't compare yourself to Ed. You're an idiot; Ed isn't. Good luck with that 700 WHP...


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (GTiyahe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiyahe* »_Hey man congrats man! I know stuff like this takes alot of time, money. This is something to look forward to. Im working with Arnold at pag parts to get over 700whp with my 1.8T. So keep a look out............ But i know how frustrating it gets when you put something out there and some people put you down. I got the same thing when i put my K04 numbers out there and I have gotten more power with it yet but i figure i just keep it to myself. But congrats again and keep a look out for a 700+ post









your from FL im sure you can get 700whp on a K04


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

lol


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
Don't compare yourself to Ed. You're an idiot; Ed isn't. Good luck with that 700 WHP...























http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (GTiyahe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiyahe* »_....But congrats again and keep a look out for a 700+ post









You are not helping Florida.
We will all be looking for the 700Whp post. You might need to upgrade your Photoshop to make it happen. Where did you dyno your current car, what shop? I want to go there. I am betting on that dyno I could be well over 800 to the wheels...YAHHEE!!!


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_K04-001 376whp and 446wtq







...You used 2?

No, UntouchableGTI just gave him the nitrous kit that his mommy bought him. Oh, and he's from FL...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (greek 1.8t)*

The infamous: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3318208 
Then the supporting jargon: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3223495
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3060533
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3060533
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2814244
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3061420
This is a good one: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2792317

Some quotes:

_Quote, originally posted by *Snook* »_how is it so fast? 


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiyahe* »_Just alot of time tuning and alot of practicing at the track


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

that much power on a k04 lmao ..... I want to see dyno sheet... And I still won't believe it so suck my balls muffintop!!!!!!










_Modified by QuaTTro2.8 at 6:37 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: 676whp 1.8t (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_And still a ways to go to be competitive in SFWD/NOPI. I've seen with my own eyes 900+ wheel [email protected]+. Unless the FSI motor turns out to be the dark horse, no 4 cylinder VW motor will ever be competitive in that class... hell, the VRs aren't even close...

I watched a [email protected] by a SFWD car but not during the regular season races. You need a [email protected] to be competitive. Quite a few Honda's and of course Redsled are going for big numbers in the upcoming season. 
See what the rule changes and the NOPI/NHRA merger do for attendance and sponsorship $$ next season.
Heres the 2008 schedule:
March 29, 30 Commerce, GA Atlanta Dragway
April 5, 6 West Palm Beach, FL Moroso Motorsports Park
April 26, 27 Atco, NJ Atco Raceway
May 3, 4 Englishtown, NJ Old Bridge Township Raceway
June 28, 29 Morrison, CO Bandimere Speedway
July 18, 19 West Valley City, UT Rocky Mountain Raceway
August 9, 10 Petersburgh, VA Virginia Motorsports Park
August 23, 24 Englishtown, NJ Old Bridge Township Raceway


----------



## GTiyahe (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
Don't compare yourself to Ed. You're an idiot; Ed isn't. Good luck with that 700 WHP...









Who said Im comparing. WOW! When I posted 305whp with my K04 i had dyno sheets and videos and still no one believed that those were real numbers That a k04 could not produce those numbers that I did not have big enough injectors, etc.... I also raced at fixx fest and i had dyno sheets with the new hp numbers and people saw me and the car in person running 12.2 and still people did not believe. But its cool............... But now im going big turbo. I have already have the engine being built by Arnold at pag parts. So the ball is rolling the car is being stripped now for the role cage and next month ill be working a full tube chassis. But all i wanted to say was congrats Ed







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTiyahe (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Laszlo for President! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
BTW
K04-001 376whp and 446wtq







...You used 2?

No the 376whp was with a 75shot and without the shot it was 305whp and 380wtq and I ran 12.7 at 108 1.8 60 ft with out the shot but either way its still impressive for a K04. Now im just waiting for the engine and turbo kit to come. But im curious to see how much will it actually take to blow a 1.8 stock block. So i have been driving around with a 150 shot and using the nitrous at least once or twice a day and man it still has not blown and I have been doing this for the past month now. Hopefully i get to dyno it before the engine and turbo comes to see what numbers the car put down







But man when the nitrous kicks in whole ***t


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (GTiyahe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiyahe* »_I have AIDS.








I didn't know that was a power-adder...


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

So you did 108 mph making 305 whp in 2900 lb car cutting 1.8 60 ft...
I do that in my 3400 lb A4 making 250whp


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (GTiyahe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiyahe* »_
No the 376whp was with a 75shot and without the shot it was 305whp and 380wtq and I ran 12.7 at 108 1.8 60 ft with out the shot but either way its still impressive for a K04. Now im just waiting for the engine and turbo kit to come. But im curious to see how much will it actually take to blow a 1.8 stock block. So i have been driving around with a 150 shot and using the nitrous at least once or twice a day and man it still has not blown and I have been doing this for the past month now. Hopefully i get to dyno it before the engine and turbo comes to see what numbers the car put down







But man when the nitrous kicks in whole ***t









Your screen name should be untouchable #2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

LOL. I cut 1.7s on street tires. Big deal....


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_LOL. I cut 1.7s on street tires. Big deal....

same and on 18's with 40psi


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Nice.... I was on 18s..... like my 3rd time drag racing ever LOL. It 'twas funny.


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (GTiyahe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiyahe* »_Hey man congrats man! I know stuff like this takes alot of time, money. This is something to look forward to. Im working with Arnold at pag parts to get over 700whp with my 1.8T. So keep a look out............ But i know how frustrating it gets when you put something out there and some people put you down. I got the same thing when i put my K04 numbers out there and I have gotten more power with it yet but i figure i just keep it to myself. But congrats again and keep a look out for a 700+ post









2871r and 400 shot will get you there for sure


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (carbide01)*

*Take any discussion not about Ed's car to a new thread.*


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

Ed how high do you rev your drag setup?


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_Ed how high do you rev your drag setup?


i thought i read somewhere that you turned 10,200krpms


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (middiesman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *middiesman* »_I think he has the ability to turn the head up to 10,000 RPMS, but the dyno only goes up to ~8500 from what it looks like.

not true, where did you draw that conclusion from? ed's still on hydros so there is no way he can run that high... with solid lifters that might be possible but not on his current setup


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

where's ED to clear all this up


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

his quickest pass he rev'ved to 8500 the next pass where he shut it down before the end up the track he brought it to 8750 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

There are 2 rev limiters on the car (3 if you count the launch control) 
I had it set-up for a different rpm in 1-3 gears then raised it in 4th gear. The [email protected] run was over 8500 in 4th gear


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

What did the oil pressure look like at 8500?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*

good question, he has that high tech gauge taped to the cupholder but i never looked at it.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

I didnt look at anything just waited to hear it pop on the rev limiter or **** the bed and shift early.
we shifted anywhere between 85XXrpm and 8750. We were running the car on the dyno to 8750 and there was absolutely no sign of odd valve train movement or anything. We are setting up the head for solid lifter now and will be ready to go with a bottom end we are have been working on early next year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

2L bottom?
you going with some raceware headstuds this time around?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

no im not doing a 2L bottom, i have sets of ARP custom head studs in the mail just because we arent doing anything conventional where racewares would work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_no im not doing a 2L bottom, i have sets of ARP custom head studs in the mail just because we arent doing anything conventional where racewares would work.

rockers?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

vTEKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_vTEKKKKKKKKKKKK

haha for real?







i wouldnt doubt anything crazy coming from your mouth at this point ed (aka filet man)...


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_vTEKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_good question, he has that high tech gauge taped to the cupholder but i never looked at it.

lulz


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
haha for real?







i wouldnt doubt anything crazy coming from your mouth at this point ed (aka filet man)...

I hope you really dont think he is gonna run vtec lmfaoooooooooooooooo


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_I hope you really dont think he is gonna run vtec lmfaoooooooooooooooo









nah frankie i dont, but its hard to tell if the is anything ed wont try to do right now...


----------



## middiesman (Jan 3, 2006)

Isn't it possible to use the vvt similar to vtec? I guess you would have to get special cams and a tuner that could do it.
Porsche uses something like vtec/vvt in the newer GT3. I'm not sure anyone else has ridden in a GT3, but holy f*ck when that motor hits 6500 RPM's it plants you in the seat. Needless to say, fastest car I have ever ridden in and Ed's GTi would roast that ass!! (in the straights!)


_Modified by middiesman at 11:37 AM 12-2-2007_


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (middiesman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *middiesman* »_Isn't it possible to use the vvt similar to vtec? I guess you would have to get special cams and a tuner that could do it.
Porsche uses something like vtec/vvt in the newer GT3. I'm not sure anyone else has ridden in a GT3, but holy f*ck when that motor hits 6500 RPM's it plants you in the seat. Needless to say, fastest car I have ever ridden in and Ed's GTi would roast that ass!! (in the straights!)

_Modified by middiesman at 11:37 AM 12-2-2007_

VVT and V-Tech are VERY different. V-Tech alters lift and LSA and VVT alters LSA


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

someone overseas posted something on this on a k03 or k04 car and made more horsepower using some sort of standalone
only reason i remembe is that Bob mentioned something about premature damage to something i think it was cams


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_someone overseas posted something on this on a k03 or k04 car and made more horsepower using some sort of standalone
only reason i remembe is that Bob mentioned something about premature damage to something i think it was cams

the premature damage might be the vvt solenoid, and thats a BIG might. not the cams. how the hell would the cams have premature failure?


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (mirror)*

man i don't know it was just a vague memory 
ask Bob maybe he remembers 
maybe there is more power to be had with our VWTEC


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (mirror)*

from elitedubs:
[quote author=bobqzzi]
As I'm sure most of you know, some models of the 1.8T come with *V*ariable *V*alve *T*iming (VVT). I thought I'd start by posting my understanding of how it works, and some interesting findings. PLEASE- if I have made a mistake, let me know!
*Which cars have VVT?* I don't know all the engine codes that have VVT, but in general 2001 up Audi/VWs have VVT (North America only, I'm sadly ignorant about the rest of the world). It is quite easy to tell if a car is so equipped; it will have an electric solenoid protruding from the back of the head.
*What does it do?* The VAG VVT system is designed to improve cold start emmisions by advancing the intake camshaft during coldstarts. It is only operative for a few moments and has no performance purpose.
*How does it work?* The VVT mechanism is contained completely in the cam chain tensioning mechanism. (This is significant because it means that all heads can be configured with or without VVT depending on which tensioner is used.) The Non-VVT tensioner has spring pressure on the upper (slack side) surface and uses oil pressure to apply downward pressure on the tension side- this force in minimal.
The VVT tensioner has springs on both sides that apply tension to the chain. It also has a larger piston thats direction of thrust is controlled by oil pressure. Default is an upward thrust that places the tensioner in the same basic position as the Non-vvt tensioner. When the electric solenoid is activated, the pressure switches sides, effectively shortening the bottom run of chain and advancing the intake camshaft. 
*Why do we care?*
Sorry for the delay. In any case there are two reasons we care.
1. The possible performance advantage- advancing the intake cam to create some overlap(stock cams have 0 overlap). Under some running circumstances this could be of benefit- some expermentation would show waht works. HOWEVER, I think this is a bad idea. The VVT shifts oil pressure tot he drive side of the chain, and greatly increases the load on the phenolic tensioner. I suspect that if it were to run in that position very much, the phenolic would wear away quickly. There is alos the matter of the solenoid itself. It is doubtful in is rated for continuous duty, and if programming required it to be activated often, it might fail. If someone has a bad VVT tensioner, I can construct some sort of duty cycle test. I would be much more interested in a tuner turningt he VVT off altogether.
2. Since the intake changes phase, if one were to put in aftermarket camshafts, piston to valve clearance could be an issue. I am convinced that larger cams allow the 1.8T to make much more power, but certainly wouldn;t want anybody to bend valves trying a set out. With smaller grinds like the CAT 3651, it isn't a problem- but it may be with larger ones. (I'll be checking this out in the future)
*Are the VVT and Non-VVT cams different?*
Good question!!! The answer is maybe, but I dont think so. Here is what I do know:
1. The lobes on VVT and non-VVT cams are identical. I had them checked on a cam doctor and the results are below (top lobe is stock intake)








2. The part numbers for the VVT and Non-VVT cams are different.
Non-VVT 058 109 021B
VVT 058 109 021M
3. The part numbers for the cam gears are different, but one supercedes to the other (sorry, will post numbers later)
4. The cam timing events for listed in the Bentley manual are the same for VVT and non-VVT engines (AEB, AWP) as follows
Timing events at 0 lash and 1mm lift
Inlet opens after TDC 18 degrees
Inlet closes after BDC 28 degrees
Okay, that must mean that the cam gears are pressed onto cams in a different position, so I bolted a head to a shortblock and installed a set of stock cams. My thought was that if I used a Non-VVT tensioner and measured a matching non-VVT intake cam's events, I could then install a VVT intake cam while still using the non-VVT tensioner and see the difference in timing.
Things turned out differently than I had planned. I always do the exhaust cam first since it establishes the relationship between the cams and crankshaft. I had never degeed in a set of stock cams before (just line up the dots, there is no adjustment) and was surprised to find the timing numbers off @7 degrees.
Okay, I must be off a tooth, so I retarded it one tooth. now I was off @7 degrees the other way. After checking my set-up several times, reestablishing TDC twice and even changing the head to one I absolutely, positively knew wasn't cut, I came to the conclusion that : A. Bentley is wrong B. My set-up is incorrect C. the factories method and mine for checking valve events different.
With the exhaust cam lined up with the rear cam cap the exhaust cam timing is advanced @ 7 degrees
Bentley Actual
Exhaust cam opens before BDC 28 35
Exhaust cam closes before TDC 8 15

I don't know how to account for the discrepancy, but figured I'd check out the intake too.
I found it was off by the same 7 degrees advanced, so at least I'd be able to install the VVT cam and see the difference.
To my surprise, the timing specs came out exactly the same!!

My conclusion is the cams are exactly the same, but I'm a bit uneasy with it. I'm also perplexed about the stock timing specs being off by 7 degrees. Your thoughts, comments and criticism is appreciated.

[/quote]


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

good info man, nice post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

don't thank me, thank Bob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*

awesome stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_ The VVT tensioner has springs on both sides that apply tension to the chain. It also has a larger piston thats direction of thrust is controlled by oil pressure. Default is an upward thrust that places the tensioner in the same basic position as the Non-vvt tensioner. When the electric solenoid is activated, the pressure switches sides, effectively shortening the bottom run of chain and advancing the intake camshaft.


so i guess i NEED to know: can i run the VVT head (AWP) with the VVT tensioner, but not use it? with 3652 cams.... no VVT, run it like an AEB setup...
or do i need to get a non-VVT tensioner to be perfectly clear on it?

oh yeah, sorry, Ed, no side-bustin meant here.... the question is asked of you as well...









_Modified by speeding-g60 at 7:44 PM 12-11-2007_

_Modified by speeding-g60 at 7:45 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Just leave it unplugged.....and it works like the non_vvt tensioner.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_Just leave it unplugged.....and it works like the non_vvt tensioner. 

yep, ran mine unplugged without a hitch.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Source Unknown:
What is Valve Overlap?:
Quote:
Valve Overlap
If you're one of many factory turbo car owners with a turbo sized too small, there will be higher exhaust pressure than intake. You should see that if both valves are open at the same time, the flow would reverse. Any valve overlap is a no-no if you're looking for higher boost with a restrictive turbine housing. The exhaust valve will usually close very close to TDC, but there is will still be more pressure on the cylinder than in the intake. You must allow the piston to travel down the bore until the pressure is equalized. If the cylinder pressure is lower than the intake manifold pressure, no reverse flow will take place. This means that the intake valve needs to open 20-35° ATDC, depending on the amount of boost you're using. Most street turbo's will work well when the valve opens close to 20° ATDC, only when boost gets near 30 psi will you need to delay it as much as 35° ATDC. In low boost applications (under 15 psi or so), opening the valve closer to TDC and maybe keeping the exhaust valve open a little after TDC is a compromise for better throttle response before the boost comes on. As you increase boost, you will need to delay the opening of the intake valve to avoid reversion. You want the intake valve to open as soon as possible, in an ideal situation, the intake valve should open when the pressure in the cylinder is equal to boost pressure. This can cause a little confusion with cam overlap. If the exhaust valve closes before the intake opens, the overlap will be considered negative. If the exhaust valve closed at TDC and the intake opened at 20° ATDC there would be -20° of overlap. In this type situation, pumping losses are quite large, although the turbo will still use less power than a crank driven supercharger.
If you have a well matched turbo for the engine and application, it is a different deal altogether. A well matched turbine housing on the turbo will usually work well with cams with a lobe separation in the 112-114° area. If there is more pressure in the intake than in the exhaust, a camshaft suited for superchargers or nitrous will usually works well. When the exhaust backpressure is lower than the intake, reversion is not a problem, actually just the opposite is a problem. More pressure in the intake can blow fresh intake charge right out the exhaust valve. This can be a serious problem with a turbo motor since the charge will burn in the exhaust raising temperatures of the exhaust valves and turbo. This is also a problem with superchargers, which is why supercharger cam profiles usually work well with turbo's. In this type situation, the power required to turn the turbine is nearly 100% recovered energy that would have normally been dumped out the tailpipe, basically free power. Many will argue that nothing is free and you need pressure to spin the turbine and this must make pumping losses. They are wrong because a turbo is not getting anything for free at all, it is just making the engine more efficient. It is true that there are pumping losses, but on the other hand there are pumping gains as well. If the exhaust back pressure is lower than the intake, the intake pressure makes more force on the intake stroke to help push the piston down. At the same time another piston is on it's exhaust stroke. So the intake pressure is more than canceling out the exhaust pressure. Not free, just more efficient.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_Source Unknown:
What is Valve Overlap?:
Quote:
Valve Overlap
If you're one of many factory turbo car owners with a turbo sized too small, there will be higher exhaust pressure than intake. You should see that if both valves are open at the same time, the flow would reverse. Any valve overlap is a no-no if you're looking for higher boost with a restrictive turbine housing. The exhaust valve will usually close very close to TDC, but there is will still be more pressure on the cylinder than in the intake. You must allow the piston to travel down the bore until the pressure is equalized. If the cylinder pressure is lower than the intake manifold pressure, no reverse flow will take place. This means that the intake valve needs to open 20-35° ATDC, depending on the amount of boost you're using. Most street turbo's will work well when the valve opens close to 20° ATDC, only when boost gets near 30 psi will you need to delay it as much as 35° ATDC. In low boost applications (under 15 psi or so), opening the valve closer to TDC and maybe keeping the exhaust valve open a little after TDC is a compromise for better throttle response before the boost comes on. As you increase boost, you will need to delay the opening of the intake valve to avoid reversion. You want the intake valve to open as soon as possible, in an ideal situation, the intake valve should open when the pressure in the cylinder is equal to boost pressure. This can cause a little confusion with cam overlap. If the exhaust valve closes before the intake opens, the overlap will be considered negative. If the exhaust valve closed at TDC and the intake opened at 20° ATDC there would be -20° of overlap. In this type situation, pumping losses are quite large, although the turbo will still use less power than a crank driven supercharger.
If you have a well matched turbo for the engine and application, it is a different deal altogether. A well matched turbine housing on the turbo will usually work well with cams with a lobe separation in the 112-114° area. If there is more pressure in the intake than in the exhaust, a camshaft suited for superchargers or nitrous will usually works well. When the exhaust backpressure is lower than the intake, reversion is not a problem, actually just the opposite is a problem. More pressure in the intake can blow fresh intake charge right out the exhaust valve. This can be a serious problem with a turbo motor since the charge will burn in the exhaust raising temperatures of the exhaust valves and turbo. This is also a problem with superchargers, which is why supercharger cam profiles usually work well with turbo's. In this type situation, the power required to turn the turbine is nearly 100% recovered energy that would have normally been dumped out the tailpipe, basically free power. Many will argue that nothing is free and you need pressure to spin the turbine and this must make pumping losses. They are wrong because a turbo is not getting anything for free at all, it is just making the engine more efficient. It is true that there are pumping losses, but on the other hand there are pumping gains as well. If the exhaust back pressure is lower than the intake, the intake pressure makes more force on the intake stroke to help push the piston down. At the same time another piston is on it's exhaust stroke. So the intake pressure is more than canceling out the exhaust pressure. Not free, just more efficient. 


Sean i got confused and just stopped... good info im sure, but too much for me after just waking up


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
yep, ran mine unplugged without a hitch.

We run VVT heads on non VVT cars all the time. I did this on my old golf when I put the AWP motor in too. No problems.


----------



## gixxerdaddy (Dec 7, 2007)

umm.... make it rear wheel drive? do some 600hp dohnuts?!?!?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (gixxerdaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gixxerdaddy* »_umm.... make it rear wheel drive? do some 600hp dohnuts?!?!?

hehe. Me and a friend are putting a 1.8T into the front of a Ford Pop mating it to type 9 ford gearbox.. rwd 1.8T
He's going to drag it. Motors in there now, box etc.. exhaust mani made, FP Green sat on top (cos I had it)
going to be fun when we finish it (eventually)


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_Source Unknown:
What is Valve Overlap?:
Quote:
Valve Overlap
If you're one of many factory turbo car owners with a turbo sized too small, there will be higher exhaust pressure than intake. You should see that if both valves are open at the same time, the flow would reverse. Any valve overlap is a no-no if you're looking for higher boost with a restrictive turbine housing. The exhaust valve will usually close very close to TDC, but there is will still be more pressure on the cylinder than in the intake. You must allow the piston to travel down the bore until the pressure is equalized. If the cylinder pressure is lower than the intake manifold pressure, no reverse flow will take place. This means that the intake valve needs to open 20-35° ATDC, depending on the amount of boost you're using. Most street turbo's will work well when the valve opens close to 20° ATDC, only when boost gets near 30 psi will you need to delay it as much as 35° ATDC. In low boost applications (under 15 psi or so), opening the valve closer to TDC and maybe keeping the exhaust valve open a little after TDC is a compromise for better throttle response before the boost comes on. As you increase boost, you will need to delay the opening of the intake valve to avoid reversion. You want the intake valve to open as soon as possible, in an ideal situation, the intake valve should open when the pressure in the cylinder is equal to boost pressure. This can cause a little confusion with cam overlap. If the exhaust valve closes before the intake opens, the overlap will be considered negative. If the exhaust valve closed at TDC and the intake opened at 20° ATDC there would be -20° of overlap. In this type situation, pumping losses are quite large, although the turbo will still use less power than a crank driven supercharger.
If you have a well matched turbo for the engine and application, it is a different deal altogether. A well matched turbine housing on the turbo will usually work well with cams with a lobe separation in the 112-114° area. If there is more pressure in the intake than in the exhaust, a camshaft suited for superchargers or nitrous will usually works well. When the exhaust backpressure is lower than the intake, reversion is not a problem, actually just the opposite is a problem. More pressure in the intake can blow fresh intake charge right out the exhaust valve. This can be a serious problem with a turbo motor since the charge will burn in the exhaust raising temperatures of the exhaust valves and turbo. This is also a problem with superchargers, which is why supercharger cam profiles usually work well with turbo's. In this type situation, the power required to turn the turbine is nearly 100% recovered energy that would have normally been dumped out the tailpipe, basically free power. Many will argue that nothing is free and you need pressure to spin the turbine and this must make pumping losses. They are wrong because a turbo is not getting anything for free at all, it is just making the engine more efficient. It is true that there are pumping losses, but on the other hand there are pumping gains as well. If the exhaust back pressure is lower than the intake, the intake pressure makes more force on the intake stroke to help push the piston down. At the same time another piston is on it's exhaust stroke. So the intake pressure is more than canceling out the exhaust pressure. Not free, just more efficient. 


These article are very uninformed but great for the basics. It has been found on multiple occasions that some overlap still makes power on a f/I vehicle. IE Honda world


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

i agree. there are tons of big cam 4G63 evos and dsm's making huge power. some so big they even have a lopy unstable idle and you still see 800-1000whp. 


_Modified by hyperformancevw at 5:13 AM 12-14-2007_


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi edd ...
Congrats for your project...
I want to make some questions to u or anyone ho knows ....
Have you change the valve seats ? 
It s usuall to take off in stock heads revving above 7500 rpm ... 
I ve broke a motor from thiw reason ....
The stock valvetrain how much rpm can handle ? 8000 is risky ?


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (GOLF IVt)*

ive heard many storys of this happening in greece but never seen a head in person. any 1 know of valves seats beeing destroyed?


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (greek 1.8t)*

Hi my friend ...
I have broke a motor from this reason years ago ...
Actually i dont know what is the exact reason ....
The valve seat gone or the exaust valve broke ? 
Its crtical because the solution is different in any case ..








Also its not the first time i hear this problem here in grecce 
It happens often especially in heads that revs above 7500 rpm ...


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLF IVt* »_Hi edd ...
Congrats for your project...
I want to make some questions to u or anyone ho knows ....
Have you change the valve seats ? 
It s usuall to take off in stock heads revving above 7500 rpm ... 
I ve broke a motor from thiw reason ....
The stock valvetrain how much rpm can handle ? 8000 is risky ?


The valve seats were not changed although this is a QED cylinderhead i will have bob chime in. We ran this motor to 8750rpm near the end of the season and it saw 8500 all year long. No issues at all.
I have heard about the seats falling out although none of my stuff has ever suffered from that maybe someone who has seen the issue and sorted it could chime in.


----------



## Dejan (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*

@EdsGTI
You use stock hydros only new springs? 
And you rev it to 8500 with hydros, you have balls man


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Dejan)*

stock hydros, cat springs, rosten retainers and ferrea exhaust valves. 8750rpm all day. No sign of any issue at that rpm what so ever.
im interested in finding a limit, not waiting for someone else.


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*

Makes me wish I had known about Bob 2 years ago! Also makes me re-think the need for the solid lifter setup on my car...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yea john unless you are going to go bigger than a 3582 then its really not nessacary... hows the car coming? get to try out that software out yet?


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*

The head is one of my CNC heads with the components Ed listed. My genral policy has always been to say 8000 is about the limit for stock hydros- simply because I am a pretty conservative guy and that is pretty darn fast.
Ed, however, is pushing the boundaries, and so far, so good. There was no sign of any difficulties at all- lifters and cams look good as do the valve seats. Guides are good. I'd say we should thank Ed for pushing things.
As for valve seats falling out- the only time I've seen that is after the engine has dropped a valve. Once the valve head starts banging around, all sorts of nasty stuff happens. I really don't see why a seat would fall out unless the head had been overheated by extreme EGTs.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_stock hydros, cat springs, rosten retainers and ferrea exhaust valves. 8750rpm all day. No sign of any issue at that rpm what so ever.
im interested in finding a limit, not waiting for someone else.

9100rpms on OE Hydros on WolfGTI's 20v ITB ABA - dyno info and setup


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_yea john unless you are going to go bigger than a 3582 then its really not nessacary... hows the car coming? get to try out that software out yet?

Maybe in the future I'll go that big, not for now though. I hope to have the car running this weekend, that is if we don't get another big storm!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

let me know if you need any help


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (bobqzzi)*

Edd and bob thanks for replaying








Talking for limits ... what s the whp limit for the stock S3 rods ? 

Btw here in grecce one good friend own a golf iv 1.8 t on gt 35 and full of mods.
I am posting its dyno ( not for the absolute power ) just to see the revving . 
Now the car revs at 9750 







[/URL]
also here is a video of the car 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8DFBu109hU



_Modified by GOLF IVt at 5:34 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (GOLF IVt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLF IVt* »_Edd and bob thanks for replaying








Talking for limits ... what s the whp limit for the stock S3 rods ? 

Btw here in grecce one good friend own a golf iv 1.8 t on gt 35 and full of mods.
I am posting its dyno ( not for the absolute power ) just to see the revving . 
Now the car revs at 9750 







[/URL]
also here is a video of the car 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8DFBu109hU

_Modified by GOLF IVt at 1:50 PM 12-17-2007_

wow that sounds nasty







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif loving the tach never going below 7k


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

solid lifter or hydro lifter?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
loving the tach never going below 7k


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*

on the video i gave hydro lifters and shift at 9200 rpm 
The video is 2 years ago ...
Now solid lifters and shift at 9700 ....
The horsepower now is 590 whp on dynojet @ 2.1 bar 
The dyno i gave before is from a non realistic dynapack with the hydravlic lifters . 
The car is daily driven and with simple radials hits 12. 8 @ 130 on v box at national roads 








[/URL]
Sorry for my bad speaking ......








I don t know english well .....
Also if i am of topic sorry again ....












_Modified by GOLF IVt at 6:51 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (GOLF IVt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLF IVt* »_on the video i gave hydro lifters and shift at 9200 rpm 
The video is 2 years ago ...
Now solid lifters and shift at 9700 ....
The horsepower now is 590 whp on dynojet @ 2.1 bar 
The dyno i gave before is from a non realistic dynapack with the hydravlic lifters . 
The car is daily driven and with simple radials hits 12. 8 @ 130 on v box at national roads 
Sorry for my bad speaking ......








I don t know english well .....
Also if i am of topic sorry again ....









_Modified by GOLF IVt at 6:35 PM 12-17-2007_

its cool you speak better english then many of the people i talk to every day...


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (GOLF IVt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLF IVt* »_on the video i gave hydro lifters and shift at 9200 rpm 
The video is 2 years ago ...
Now solid lifters and shift at 9700 ....
_Modified by GOLF IVt at 6:51 PM 12-17-2007_

stock cams as well?


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*

Congrats again ed 
I have post your project here 
http://www.greekdragster.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST&f=67&t=8910
and all my friends are





















impressed
We are waiting to drop in 9 ´s 
Thanks for sharing your specs it s very usefull 
I build my project now and all the advises are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







[/URL]


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

looks like its time to get a bigger maf or go mafless


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (zerb)*

Dbilas its the last stage for hydro: inlet 272ï @ 10,4mm, and outlet å 262ï @ 9,1mm
Now it runs cats but i dont know the specs right now ...i mean code ....


_Modified by GOLF IVt at 7:37 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

We will try to run it with stock electrics and bigger maf housing and sard injectors 800 cc. 
If we cant i ll put haltech 
For now i run gt 35 0.63 on stock S3 rods at 1.2 bar. 
My past setup was with t3/4 with 600 cc inj and 360 whp 
I m building a new bottom end now and i m planing to leave stock valvetrain with a powerband from 4700 at 8000. 450 +whp is the goal at 27 psi


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

tapp tunes use a 90mm MAF and up to 1000cc injectors... might want to look into that... i have that software for my audi project which is shooting for 500chp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
its cool you speak better english then many of the people i talk to every day...

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck you


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (GOLF IVt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLF IVt* »_ 
For now i run gt 35 0.63 on stock S3 rods at 1.2 bar. 


stock s3 rods are the same as regular 1.8T engines,be careful


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (MAX_POWER)*

A3 / S3 ( 1998) 
06A 198 401 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AUM,AUQ 

A3 / S3 ( 1999) 

027 198 401 B 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AGU,AQA,ARZ,AJQ,APY,APP 
06A 198 401 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AUM,AUQ 
A3 / S3 ( 2001-2002) 
06A 198 401 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AUM,ARX,ARY,AUQ 
027 198 401 B 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AGU,AMK,BAM 
A4 (1998-1999) 
027 198 401 B 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AFY,AEB,AJL 
A4 (1999-2001) 
027 198 401 B 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS APU,AJL 
06A 198 401 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AWT 
TT (1999 - 2002) 
027 198 401 B 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS APP 
027 198 401 B 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AJQ,APX,BAM 
027 198 401 B 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS ARY,AUM,APP 
F >> 8N-Y-100 000 
06A 198 401 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS ARY,AUM,APP 
F 8N-1-000 001>> 
06A 198 401 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AUQ 

VW PASSAT (1997-2001) 
027 198 401 B 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AFY,AEB,APU,ANB 
VW GOLF (1998 - 2001) 
027 198 401 B 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AGU,ARZ 
06A 198 401 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AUM 
VW GOLF (2002) 
027 198 401 B 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AGU 
06A 198 401 1 SET: CONNECTING RODS AUM,AUQ
Sorry man but all the 20 vt dont have the same rods








The older versions have stronger rods except the 20 mm pin ...








É don t say thats it s safe to run 20 psi on gt 35 in stock rods but it s safer with older version rods ...
Here in grecce we run an S3 with 400 whp and 80 shot of nitro for two years with close stock motor .
But i repeat i dont say that it s is safe ... 
Just talking aboyt limits


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

Another question ....
Are the stock 20 vt pistons forged ???


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck you

EARMUFFS!


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (GOLF IVt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLF IVt* »_Another question ....
Are the stock 20 vt pistons forged ???


Yes.


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Any link or whatever that prove it ?


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (GOLF IVt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLF IVt* »_Any link or whatever that prove it ?


cause you know no 1 is gonna believe that statement in greece!


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (GOLF IVt)*

Its a known fact that they are forged. Look in the FAQ up top.


----------



## Dejan (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: (GOLF IVt)*

Stock pistons are MAHLE Forged pistons.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

pretty impressive








but if I am reading the dyno right, its got less the [email protected] 5000rpm and under.








Driveablity= Not so much
But I am assuming the car is track only?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (kjverock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjverock* »_pretty impressive








but if I am reading the dyno right, its got less the [email protected] 5000rpm and under.








Driveablity= Not so much
But I am assuming the car is track only? 









Is that with a T3 1.06 or something








It just basicly died between the shifts in the later part of video video.








Is it because of bad traction and ending up below 6k ?
But if it traps 130Mph on a 12.8 run it still super fast . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by [email protected] at 7:59 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








Is that with a T3 1.06 or something








It just basicly died between the shifts in the later part of video video.








Is it because of bad traction and ending up below 6k ?
But if it traps 130Mph on a 12.8 run it still super fast . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








_Modified by [email protected] at 7:59 AM 12-18-2007_

huh? where do you see the car dying after a shift?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
huh? where do you see the car dying after a shift? 

on the street launch out side cam shot.
Beetween shifts you hear it re-spooling pretty bad on 2nd to 3rd.


----------



## [email protected]glas (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
on the street launch out side cam shot.
Beetween shifts you hear it re-spooling pretty bad on 2nd to 3rd.


the car has gear specific boost and i believe what you are hearing is it making more boost pressure from the shift from 2nd to 3rd IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the car has gear specific boost and i believe what you are hearing is it making more boost pressure from the shift from 2nd to 3rd IMO

Must be that + traction.
Because it sound so different between shifts VS EDS car .
But its hard to compare the Greek FWHP vs EDS WHP because you never know what % they added.
But still brutal sound on the 3rd to 4th shift








Honda style


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Must be that + traction.
Because it sound so different between shifts VS EDS car .
But its hard to compare the Greek FWHP vs EDS WHP because you never know what % they added.
But still brutal sound on the 3rd to 4th shift








Honda style









no, it's hard to compare an open aired street, vs a closed track (sound will report back more quickly at a track)


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (GOLF IVt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLF IVt* »_...Sorry man but all the 20 vt dont have the same rods








The older versions have stronger rods except the 20 mm pin ...







...

Just checking here but are you saying the 20mm pin connecting rods are "weaker" than the 19mm connecting rods? 
I think it is almost always the case that a manufacturer over-buiilds parts early in the run. From cranks in the 16v being forged due to the RPMs pruduced to the higher than ever before to them going back to cast as they realized they could handle it.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Just checking here but are you saying the 20mm pin connecting rods are "weaker" than the 19mm connecting rods? 


No, he said the rods are stronger and have different sized wrist pins.


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no, it's hard to compare an open aired street, vs a closed track (sound will report back more quickly at a track) 


Exactly .....
The passes at the video was made with stable pressure....
Although the car was equiped with avc r it wasn t setup to change pressure via gear...
The only problem was the traction.We had to keep the 1st gear a long time to the rev limit just to reach some speed...That hurts so if we changed gear earlier a big lag appeared especially in 1st to 2 nd and a little bit from 2nd to 3rd.
The 1st and 2nd had 1.2 bar and the rest at 2.0 bar 
The turbo was gt 35 with 0.82 housing and the video was from the first action of the car...
Now it is set much better but it still remains a daily driven car full extras . Ofcourse it s not possible to have near 600 whp from an 1.8 and powerband from 3500 rpm











_Modified by GOLF IVt at 7:16 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (GOLF IVt)*

Hello from Greece... 
Happy new year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did Santa claus brougth any http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif for your project edd ?


----------

